# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Émission Arrêt sur images et Canard PC : "Sexisme et jeu vidéo"

## Ivan Le Fou

La deuxième émission coproduite entre Canard PC et Arrêt sur images porte sur le thème du sexisme dans le jeu vidéo. Elle devrait être diffusée aujourd'hui, vendredi 12 avril, vers 19h sur le site arretsurimages.net. Ayé, c'est en ligne par ici.
 Il s'agit d'un débat autour de Daniel Schneidermann entre Mar_Lard (auteur d'un pavé qui a fait du bruit), Arnaud Chaudron (alias Caféine, ex-rédac chef de Joystick, co-fondateur de Gameblog.fr et actuel rédacteur en chef de O'Gaming.tv) et moi-même (en tant que co-auteur du dossier correspondant dans Canard PC).
 Oui, parce que j'oubliais : l'émission est accompagnée d'un très long dossier (10 pages), signé à quatre mains et deux sexes par Maria Kalash et Ivan Le Fou (elle a beaucoup travaillé et je l'ai paternalisée à mort, comme il se doit), qui sortira dans Canard PC n°274, mercredi 17 avril.
 On y cause comportement des joueurs, représentation de la femme dans le jeu vidéo, utilisation du sexisme dans la communication et le marketing autour du jeu vidéo, sans oublier la place des femmes dans l'industrie elle-même. Et au final, c'est pas jojo.
Arretsurimages.net est un site payant, sur abonnement. Mais une offre découverte à 1 euro permet d'accéder à tout le site pendant 24h.
 En bonus gratuit, contrairement à nos habitudes et parce que vous êtes des amis, je vous livre en avance la prochaine couverture de Canard PC, réalisée par un Didier Couly en très grande forme.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## VegeDan

Excellente couverture

----------


## Flad

omagad les jeux de mots ... vous vous êtes surpassés ...

----------


## Nono

On reconnait bien Boulon sur le fauteuil, mais qui joue le rôle de la Princesse Serpillière ? Sonia ?

----------


## kilfou

C'est Boulon la princesse, tu suis pas Nono.

(un petit air de Peelaert cette couv', on dirait Pravda la survireuse)

----------


## Altie

\o/
J'ai hâte de lire et de voir ça !

----------


## Spartan

Suis impatient de lire ce dossier.
Et je pense que je vais investir les 1€ pour voir l'émission.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est un détournement de Jaba le hutt et de la princesse Leila sur Tatooine non?

----------


## Karl Martog

J’achèterai avec plaisir ce numéro !

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'ai hâte qu'@SI diffuse l'émission. 



_Ce post est exempt de tout sous-entendu._

----------


## Flad

> c'est un détournement de jaba le hutt et de la princesse leila sur tatooine non?


rdj !!!  ::o:

----------


## Catel

> rdj !!!


La RDJ c'est que kenshi est en fait Damien Croze  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Raymonde

Ouai ouai Brave New World  :Bave:

----------


## Graouu

Belle couverture. Ca va être intéressant. Merci.

----------


## Starvey

Sexistes, les jeux vidéo ? Alors que Lara Croft reste habillée durant tout le dernier Tomb Raider ? Alors que dans le dernier Bioshock, la dinde s'enferme pudiquement pour enfiler un corset et une robe aussi sexy qu'une armure du moyen-âge ? Alors que, toujours dans le même jeu, elle parle sans en avoir demandé l'autorisation, ladite dinde ?

Dans quel monde vit-on pour que quelqu'un se pose cette question...

----------


## Dazou

Couv' cultissime!
Vivement que je regagne mes pénates pour regarder l'émission d'@si.
Et le contenu du CPC à venir m'excite tel un puceau.

----------


## Raymonde

> Sexistes, les jeux vidéo ? Alors que Lara Croft reste habillée durant tout le dernier Tomb Raider ? Alors que dans le dernier Bioshock, la dinde s'enferme pudiquement pour enfiler un corset et une robe aussi sexy qu'une armure du moyen-âge ? Alors que, toujours dans le même jeu, elle parle sans en avoir demandé l'autorisation, ladite dinde ?
> 
> Dans quel monde vit-on pour que quelqu'un se pose cette question...


Si tu veux en discuter tu as les bons interlocuteurs sur ce topic  :;):

----------


## Visslar

Je ne trouve pas l'émission sur la grille de programme d'arrêt sur images.

Vous êtes sûrs que c'est aujourd'hui  ::huh::

----------


## eKaps

> Je ne trouve pas l'émission sur la grille de programme d'arrêt sur images.
> 
> Vous êtes sûrs que c'est aujourd'hui


Regarde sur ta droite  :;): . Petite boulette sur la description d'ailleurs.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Regarde sur ta droite . Petite boulette sur la description d'ailleurs.


Non, rien.
J'ai la page de présentation du site ouverte et rien.
La dernière émission est celle sur l'affaire Cahuzac.

----------


## eKaps

> Elle devrait être diffusée aujourd'hui, vendredi 12 avril, *vers 19h* sur le site arretsurimages.net

----------


## TheProjectHate

Dat couverture  :Bave: 
Je vais me regarder ça, obligé. Personne n'a vu un parrainage qui traînerait dans le coin ?  ::siffle::

----------


## moot

Comme a chaque fois qu'on parle d'@si y'a plein de canards (dont moi) qui peuvent vous parrainer ( = 1 mois gratuit). Si interesse (et si vous n'avez pas deja ete parraine precedemment) me pm avec un email/nom/prenom.
(desole qwerty)

----------


## eKaps

MP envoyé à ProjectHate. Idem que Moot pour les autres.

Edit : Emission en ligne !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> MP envoyé à ProjectHate. Idem que Moot pour les autres.
> 
> Edit : Emission en ligne !


Je viens de voir ça à l'instant.

----------


## ian0delond

Impatient que ça soit mis en ligne (ça devrait plus prendre trop de temps maintenant).

Déjà qu'à la première émission coproduite avec CPC quand la journaliste Laure Daussy avait dit que compartimenté les publics féminin et masculin était le fruit de la société.
Regarder cet exemple typique du patriarcat blanc qui sous des statistiques défend ce système ! Ce regard sur sa "proie" qu'il essaye de neutraliser. Et puis qu'essaye-t-il de dire avec ces mains ? Est-il en train de montrer la taille de sa virilité pour soutenir son autorité de mal alpha ?  :tired: 

PS : A bah c'est bon c'est en ligne  ::lol::

----------


## TheProjectHate

C'est beau, toute cette entraide palmipédique  ::'(:

----------


## Dazou

J'ai des parrainages également si jamais.
Bon je mange, je couche les mômes et je regarde cette émission d'1h49.

----------


## Shapa

Je serais preneur d'un parrainage si possible. Je vais me chercher des frites et je re.

----------


## ian0delond

Je peux aussi filer des parrainages.
Si vous êtes intéressés, dites le moi par mp.

----------


## Altie

sans déconner, vous ne voyezn pas en quoi elle est archi-sexiste cette pub ??? Objectification, sexualisation du corps féminin, déshumanisation (même pas de tête), utilisation du corps féminin pour vendre un truc qui n'a rien à voir...

----------


## Flad

Elle est surtout bien pourrie cette pub avant tout.

----------


## vectra

La vache, déjà 12 pages en une journée, en sus de l'autre thread sur le même sujet  ::O:

----------


## Aulren

> La vache, déjà 12 pages en une journée, en sus de l'autre thread sur le même sujet


Cumulé on en est à presque 300 pages.

----------


## vectra

> J'ai regardé la vidéo en intégralité et je suis (un peu) les trois (!) threads du forum sur le sujet


tout pareil.

Si t'as pas ridé la vague au début du mouvement, t'as aucune chance de reprendre le fil (et tu as sauvé une journée de taf  ::lol:: )





> On parle aussi de la représentation des femmes dans ce milieu, à part de rares interventions d'étudiant ici ou sur le net pour dire _"ouai dans ma promo ya que 3 filles pour 120 mec !"_ pourquoi personne ne prend la peine d’interroger les directeurs de ces écoles, eux qui sont en première ligne doivent bien avoir idée de ou ça bloque non ? Qu'en est t'il de leur politique de recrutement ? Et les avis desdites rares filles dans ces établissements ? Plus en amont, quid de la politique RH des différents studios ?


Le thème des représentations me parait vraiment pertinent. Dans mon IUT, il y a des départements avec moins de 5% de filles et d'autres avec moins de 5% de mecs. Et je suis assez bien placé pour dire que personne ne se comporte comme un beauf pour dissuader un genre ou l'autre, c'est vraiment au niveau des demandes d'admission post-bac que les étudiant(e)s ont fait leur choix. 

Par contre, on peut parfaitement avoir une extrême minorité de filles dans une promo sans pour autant voir des gens se comporter de manière sexiste: ceux qui le font n'ont pas cette excuse. Avant toute autre chose, ce sont d'abord des gros cons. La seule fois où j'ai été témoin de harcèlement, c'était dans une filière mixte d'une grosse école d'ing' généraliste.

----------


## roysummer

> Je pense que le dossier de Canard PC va vous plaire.


C'est une bonne chose, je vais donc lire le dossier avec plaisir.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Une personne a écrit un billet sur l'émission et surtout sur la réaction des forums d'@SI (en partant du principe que le public d'@SI étant sûrement de gauche, il devrait être plus ouvert sur les questions de sexisme).
> 
> http://blogs.mediapart.fr/blog/syndi...mon-pauvre-mon
> 
> De l'émission elle-même, il ne parle que de la vanne d'Ivan sur l'érection du lapin :
> 
> Si je suis d'accord pour dire que le texte qui accompagne l'image n'est pas du plus inspiré, je trouve que son interprétation de la vanne est assez exagérée. Je passe sur le fait qu'il ait mal cité Ivan (qui dans mon souvenir dit plutôt " c'est mal l'érection ? " qui est une formulation plus neutre et ne vise pas le rapport que peut entretenir Mar_Lard avec les érections) et qu'il ait oublié que c'est d'abord Mar_Lard qui a mis le sujet sur le tapis en parlant du lapin comme quelque chose de gênant. Mais alors en partant de " c'est mal l'érection ? " pour aller jusqu'à dire qu'Ivan traite Mar_Lard de lesbienne, il faut être sacrément de mauvaise foi.


Je confirme : je pose la question "C'est mal l'érection?" (et pas du tout "ça vous gêne l'érection ?" comme cité), juste parce que la remarque me semble absurde, ce n'est pas une attaque contre elle et je me fous totalement de la sexualité de mon interlocutrice.
Sur cette affaire de couv : je maintiens totalement que le jeu de mot et notre traitement de cette couv était une façon pour nous de détourner/exposer la politique de l'époque de l'éditeur qui avait jusque-là surjoué la sexualisation de Lara Croft. Le lapin en érection est dans la même veine: les dessins dans Canard PC ont toujours poussé le sarcasme un cran plus loin que les textes, jusqu'au grinçant ou à l'absurde.
Quant au texte sur le coté, deux choses:
- Au lieu de "La nouvelle Lara Croft nous arrive chaude comme la braise avec la niak d'une jouvencelle sous EPO", on aurait pu écrire "...déterminée avec l'énergie d'une adolescente ayant consommé des produits dopants", mais comment dire... On a créé Canard PC justement pour ne pas faire ça.
- Le principal point c'est que ce texte n'est pas lu en 2006 comme il peut l'être aujourd'hui en 2013 après l'article polémique de Joystick de l'été 2012: le début du texte fait référence à la médiocrité des épisodes précédents ("Déchue, humiliée, etc."), que les lecteurs ont parfaitement en mémoire, et la fin ne pose aucun problème si l'on n'a pas en tête le fameux article de Joystick. J'ai la flemme de chercher mais je suis sûr qu'on trouve l'expression "chaud(e) comme la braise" à de nombreuses reprises dans Canard PC, pour parler d'hommes, de femmes ou du testeur lui-même face à un nouveau jeu. C'est un des gimmicks d'ackboo, de mémoire.
Mar_Lard souligne que le vocabulaire ressemble à celui de Joystick, sauf que ni l'intention, ni le contexte ne sont comparables, si bien que le message est totalement différent en 2006. Ce qu'elle refuse de considérer puisque, dit-elle "l'intention n'a pas d'importance" (!). C'est une grosse erreur : cela revient à penser qu'un message est le même, quels que soient l'intention, l'émetteur et le contexte, ce qui est évidemment totalement absurde. 
Mais bref, si en dix ans de Canard PC, 10 ans de provocations, de style outré, d'ironie et de sarcasmes tous azimuts, c'est le seul malentendu causé, je m'estime heureux.

----------


## HBK

> sans déconner, vous ne voyezn pas en quoi elle est archi-sexiste cette pub ??? Objectification, sexualisation du corps féminin, déshumanisation (même pas de tête), utilisation du corps féminin pour vendre un truc qui n'a rien à voir...


Je note avec une malice non dissimulée que tu tiens quand même bien à préciser que c'est d'autant plus grave que c'est un _corps féminin_. Enfin moi je dis ça, je dis rien.

----------


## vectra

Mar_Lard n'hésite pas à dire dans l'émission que, dans l'ensemble, CPC s'en tire très bien. C'est un peu paradoxal vu qu'elle était assez remontée contre la couverture, mais elle l'a tout de même admis.

----------


## HBK

> Mar_Lard n'hésite pas à dire dans l'émission que, dans l'ensemble, CPC s'en tire très bien. C'est un peu paradoxal vu qu'elle était assez remontée contre la couverture, mais elle l'a tout de même admis.


Ouais enfin c'est ptet moi qui ait l'esprit mal placé, mais dit dans le flot de l’émission ça sonnait quand même plus comme un "ne nous fâchons pas" que comme une reconnaissance franche et sincère.

----------


## Aulren

> Je note avec une malice non dissimulée que tu tiens quand même bien à préciser que c'est d'autant plus grave que c'est un _corps féminin_. Enfin moi je dis ça, je dis rien.


Ça précise uniquement le sens du sexisme, faudrait pas sur-interpréter tout non plus.

----------


## HBK

> Ça précise uniquement le sens du sexisme, faudrait pas sur-interpréter tout non plus.


Ah bon. Donc quand on explique qu'une double paire de seins c'est sexiste, c'est _évident_, on n'est pas dans de la sur-interprétation ?

Par contre quand on fait remarquer que certains féministes sont les premiers à faire la distinction entre les discriminations faites aux femmes et celles faites aux hommes, parce que c'est bien connu, la place de l'homme est bien plus avantageuse que celle de la femme, on est dans de la sur-interprétation ?

Pourquoi pas ...

----------


## Aulren

> Ah bon. Donc quand on explique qu'une double paire de seins c'est sexiste, c'est _évident_, on n'est pas dans de la sur-interprétation ?
> 
> Par contre quand on fait remarquer que certains féministes sont les premiers à faire la distinction entre les discriminations faites aux femmes et celles faites aux hommes, parce que c'est bien connu, la place de l'homme est bien plus avantageuse que celle de la femme, on est dans de la sur-interprétation ?
> 
> Pourquoi pas ...


Quel rapport avec ce qu'a dit Altie ?

----------


## vectra

> Ouais enfin c'est ptet moi qui ait l'esprit mal placé, mais dit dans le flot de l’émission ça sonnait quand même plus comme un "ne nous fâchons pas" que comme une reconnaissance franche et sincère.


C'est quand-même du procès d'intention là.

----------


## HBK

> C'est quand-même du procès d'intention là.


Et ce n'est pas ce qu'elle a fait sur la couv Lara Croft / Tomb Raider ?

---------- Post added at 16h29 ---------- Previous post was at 16h28 ----------




> Quel rapport avec ce qu'a dit Altie ?


Bah c'est toi qui me dit que je sur-interprète ...

Je note juste que pour certains, y'a de la bonne sur-interprétation, et de la mauvaise sur-interprétation.

----------


## zifox

> Ah bon. Donc quand on explique qu'une double paire de seins c'est sexiste, c'est _évident_, on n'est pas dans de la sur-interprétation ?
> 
> Par contre quand on fait remarquer que certains féministes sont les premiers à faire la distinction entre les discriminations faites aux femmes et celles faites aux hommes, parce que c'est bien connu, la place de l'homme est bien plus avantageuse que celle de la femme, on est dans de la sur-interprétation ?
> 
> Pourquoi pas ...


Attention tu dérapes, tu fais les mêmes amalgames et extrapolations que ceux que tu critiques.

Tout est question de contexte: oui aujourd'hui, dans cette pub, une double paire de sein c'est sexiste. Par contre dans Total Recall, la nana à trois seins c'est pas sexiste.

La surexploitation du corps féminin dans les pubs et le milieu du jeu rend effectivement les choses plus sensibles.

----------


## vectra

> Et ce n'est pas ce qu'elle a fait sur la couv Lara Croft / Tomb Raider ?


Ah non.
Mais alors là, non non non, même pas en rêve.

Autant je trouve les 2 notes de mar_Lard trop cheapos sur son analyse de la communauté geek, autant son _analyse_ de la couverture ET le contenu de l'article de Joystick, je la défends point à point comme je l'ai fait à l'époque. J'ai notamment pris sur moi d'acheter le mag et de lire en entier l'article: c'est encore pire que ce qu'elle en dit, je trouve.

Ce que je reproche à ses notes, c'est de fabriquer une vaste communauté geek -des guémeurs au programmeurs- en la caractérisant à partir d'un faible nombre de faits (relativement à la taille de la communauté), et dont la plupart concernent les USA. Par contre, le nombre et la véhémence des réponses du genre _"t'es qu'une féministe alors ferme bien ta gueule"_ ont réussi à me convaincre qu'elle avait vu juste là aussi, malgré une méthodo pourtant ratée.

----------


## HBK

> Attention tu dérapes, tu fais les mêmes amalgames et extrapolations que ceux que tu critiques.
> 
> Tout est question de contexte: oui aujourd'hui, dans cette pub, une double paire de sein c'est sexiste. Par contre dans Total Recall, la nana à trois seins c'est pas sexiste.
> 
> La surexploitation du corps féminin dans les pubs et le milieu du jeu rend effectivement les choses plus sensibles.


Ben :



> Le sexisme est un terme apparu dans les années 1960 en parallèle avec l'essor du féminisme. Ce mot, calqué sur « racisme », a pour vocation de dénoncer les croyances, valeurs et attitudes fondées sur des modèles stéréotypés et intériorisés, bref, la construction genrée de la société. Le sexisme divise les rôles, habiletés, intérêts et comportements selon le sexe. Les effets principaux sont la discrimination envers l'un des sexe et l'aliénation des deux sexes.


Cette pub est nulle. Après, oui, on peut y voir du sexisme dans le fait que c'est une femme qui est montrée pour attirer l’œil du mâle libidineux.

Je dis juste qu'on commence à faire un peu les fonds de tiroir là.

Parce que dans l'absolu, ce n'est pas le fait de montrer une double paires de nibards (via un montage affreux et difforme) qui est sexiste.

---------- Post added at 16h38 ---------- Previous post was at 16h38 ----------




> Ah non.
> Mais alors là, non non non, même pas en rêve.
> 
> Autant je trouve les 2 notes de mar_Lard trop cheapos sur son analyse de la communauté geek, autant son analyse de la couverture ET le contenu de l'article de Joystick, je la défends point à point comme je l'ai fait à l'époque. J'ai notamment pris sur moi d'acheter le mag et de lire en entier l'article: c'est encore pire que ce qu'elle en dit, je trouve.


On parlait de la couv de CPC là ...

----------


## vectra

> On parlait de la couv de CPC là ...
> 
> Et ce n'est pas ce qu'elle a fait sur la couv Lara Croft / Tomb Raider ?


C'est pas clair.
En tous cas, je la défends sur la couv' et l'article de Joystick/Lara, mais je pense qu'à force de le dire, tout le monde à bien compris  ::):

----------


## HBK

> C'est pas clair.
> En tous cas, je la défends sur la couv' et l'article de Joystick/Lara, mais je pense qu'à force de le dire, tout le monde à bien compris


Ne lisant plus Joystick depuis très longtemps, je ne me prononcerait pas sur ce sujet.

----------


## Bobbin

> Je note avec une malice non dissimulée que tu tiens quand même bien à préciser que c'est d'autant plus grave que c'est un _corps féminin_. Enfin moi je dis ça, je dis rien.


Non.
L'idée "C'est d'autant plus grave que c'est un corps féminin" est absente de la remarque d'Altie.

----------


## HBK

> Non.
> L'idée "C'est d'autant plus grave que c'est un corps féminin" est absente de la remarque d'Altie.


D'où le fait qu'elle ne cite pas dans son post le terme "corps féminin".

----------


## Bobbin

Elle cite le terme "corps féminin" mais rien ne laisse penser (d'après moi en tout cas) que c'est plus grave que si ça avait été le corps masculin. C'est juste appeler un chat un chat.

----------


## zifox

> Ben :
> 
> 
> Cette pub est nulle. Après, oui, on peut y voir du sexisme dans le fait que c'est une femme qui est montrée pour attirer l’œil du mâle libidineux.
> 
> 
> Parce que dans l'absolu, ce n'est pas le fait de montrer une double paires de nibards (via un montage affreux et difforme) qui est sexiste.


C'est exactement ce que je dis. 




> Je dis juste qu'on commence à faire un peu les fonds de tiroir là.


Justement non c'est pas le fond du tiroir, c'est le fond du problème !

----------


## HBK

> Justement non c'est pas le fond du tiroir, c'est le fond du problème !


Tu penses sérieusement que cette pub est le fond du problème ?

----------


## vectra

C'est déjà _le fond_ tout court...

----------


## HBK

> C'est déjà _le fond_ tout court...


Là on est d'accord.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Je confirme : je pose la question "C'est mal l'érection?" (et pas du tout "ça vous gêne l'érection ?" comme cité)


Tututut. Il l'a entendu, donc c'est ce que vous avez dit. C'est tout. Le Monsieur est de gauche, donc il est au dessus du mensonge, lui.




> Ce qu'elle refuse de considérer puisque, dit-elle "l'intention n'a pas d'importance" (!). C'est une grosse erreur : cela revient à penser qu'un message est le même, quels que soient l'intention, l'émetteur et le contexte, ce qui est évidemment totalement absurde.


Non, la grosse erreur, c'est de ne pas avoir compris "l'intention n'a pas d'importance du moment que ça me permet de justifier ma logorrhée, point final à la ligne."

Pour la pub Sony : certains ne la trouvent pas sexiste ? Srsly? J'ai un peu de mal...au moins, tout le monde est d'accord pour la trouver pourrie.

----------


## Chartreuse

C'est peut être pas le fond, mais c'est un exemple flagrant que j'ai choisi parce qu'il est représentatif de tout le reste, il méprise aussi bien la femme pour les raisons citées, que l'homme, qu'ils considèrent tout juste bon à tripoter des nibards. En discutant de l'ineptie de cette pub (et tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'elle est pourrie), peut-être que la prochaine fois, ils y penseront et pondront quelque chose de moins crétin. Du moins je l'espère !

----------


## Altie

> Je note avec une malice non dissimulée que tu tiens quand même bien à préciser que c'est d'autant plus grave que c'est un _corps féminin_. Enfin moi je dis ça, je dis rien.


trouve moi une pub qui fait pareil avec le corps d'un homme (gratuitement, hein, les pubs pour les sou-vetements ça compte pas c'est normal de zoomer sur le slip pour vendre un slip), et je rétablit la parité dans ma phrase  ::trollface:: 
(et ce ne serait pas moins grave si c'était un mec à deux bites, hein. C'est juste que question objectification, c'est encore le plus souvent les nanas qui s'y collent. Et si les hommes objets commencent à apparaitre, c'est pas une bonne chose du tout.)



---------- Post added at 17h34 ---------- Previous post was at 17h31 ----------




> Je confirme : je pose la question "C'est mal l'érection?" (et pas du tout "ça vous gêne l'érection ?" comme cité), juste parce que la remarque me semble absurde, ce n'est pas une attaque contre elle et je me fous totalement de la sexualité de mon interlocutrice.
> Sur cette affaire de couv : je maintiens totalement que le jeu de mot et notre traitement de cette couv était une façon pour nous de détourner/exposer la politique de l'époque de l'éditeur qui avait jusque-là surjoué la sexualisation de Lara Croft. Le lapin en érection est dans la même veine: les dessins dans Canard PC ont toujours poussé le sarcasme un cran plus loin que les textes, jusqu'au grinçant ou à l'absurde.
> Quant au texte sur le coté, deux choses:
> - Au lieu de "La nouvelle Lara Croft nous arrive chaude comme la braise avec la niak d'une jouvencelle sous EPO", on aurait pu écrire "...déterminée avec l'énergie d'une adolescente ayant consommé des produits dopants", mais comment dire... On a créé Canard PC justement pour ne pas faire ça.
> - Le principal point c'est que ce texte n'est pas lu en 2006 comme il peut l'être aujourd'hui en 2013 après l'article polémique de Joystick de l'été 2012: le début du texte fait référence à la médiocrité des épisodes précédents ("Déchue, humiliée, etc."), que les lecteurs ont parfaitement en mémoire, et la fin ne pose aucun problème si l'on n'a pas en tête le fameux article de Joystick. J'ai la flemme de chercher mais je suis sûr qu'on trouve l'expression "chaud(e) comme la braise" à de nombreuses reprises dans Canard PC, pour parler d'hommes, de femmes ou du testeur lui-même face à un nouveau jeu. C'est un des gimmicks d'ackboo, de mémoire.
> Mar_Lard souligne que le vocabulaire ressemble à celui de Joystick, sauf que ni l'intention, ni le contexte ne sont comparables, si bien que le message est totalement différent en 2006. Ce qu'elle refuse de considérer puisque, dit-elle "l'intention n'a pas d'importance" (!). C'est une grosse erreur : cela revient à penser qu'un message est le même, quels que soient l'intention, l'émetteur et le contexte, ce qui est évidemment totalement absurde. 
> Mais bref, si en dix ans de Canard PC, 10 ans de provocations, de style outré, d'ironie et de sarcasmes tous azimuts, c'est le seul malentendu causé, je m'estime heureux.


Oui c'est le problème de cette couv. Dans le contexte et connaissant l'humour canard PC, le second degré est évident (les bonnes blagues sexistes/racistes/homophobes sont celles qui au fond se moquent des discours sexistes/racistes/homophobes) - mais il faut avouer que hors contexte, elle semble être dans la même veine que la couv joystick.
Enfin, je ne pense pas que cela soit bien grave, surtout que quelques minutes après elle admet que canard pc c'ets le haut du panier  ::): 

---------- Post added at 17h36 ---------- Previous post was at 17h34 ----------




> Elle cite le terme "corps féminin" mais rien ne laisse penser (d'après moi en tout cas) que c'est plus grave que si ça avait été le corps masculin. C'est juste appeler un chat un chat.


merci !

----------


## zifox

> Tu penses sérieusement que cette pub est le fond du problème ?


Tu le fais exprès ou quoi ?  ::O: 

Ca me scie de devoir expliquer ça ici: le problème ce sont tous les sous-entendus de ce genre d'image.

---------- Post added at 16h37 ---------- Previous post was at 16h36 ----------




> C'est peut être pas le fond, mais c'est un exemple flagrant que j'ai choisi parce qu'il est représentatif de tout le reste, il méprise aussi bien la femme pour les raisons citées, que l'homme, qu'ils considèrent tout juste bon à tripoter des nibards. En discutant de l'ineptie de cette pub (et tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'elle est pourrie), peut-être que la prochaine fois, ils y penseront et pondront quelque chose de moins crétin. Du moins je l'espère !


Merci.

----------


## vectra

Y'a aucun sous entendu: un corps de femme sans tête mais avec une paire de seins de plus, je ne vois pas quel message crypté il y a là-dedans.
En faire une pub, que Sony l'adosse et la distribue, et on tient quand-même un très beau scandale. Je ne dirais pas que ça résume le problème, mais c'en est vachement symptomatique quand-même.

----------


## moindre

> trouve moi une pub qui fait pareil avec le corps d'un homme (gratuitement, hein, les pubs pour les sou-vetements ça compte pas c'est normal de zoomer sur le slip pour vendre un slip), et je rétablit la parité dans ma phrase


http://www.weqli.com/wp-content/uplo...comprendre.jpg

Pour vendre un produit à un public ciblé en plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## cailloux

> sans déconner, vous ne voyezn pas en quoi elle est archi-sexiste cette pub ??? Objectification, sexualisation du corps féminin, déshumanisation (même pas de tête), utilisation du corps féminin pour vendre un truc qui n'a rien à voir...


D'abord si ça peut te rassurer je crois que je suis le seul à voir qu'elle n'est pas sexiste cette pub, ouf !
Bon. A quel moment dans cette pub il est explicitement ou implicitement montré que la femme est inférieure à l'homme ou que la femme, de par son sexe, a des caractéristiques/fonctions/droits particuliers ? Tout ce que tu dis est vrai (et affligeant) mais c'est de la sexualisation pas du sexisme.

Mais en fait je me demande si c'est pas moi qui suit très con en fait  :tired:

----------


## HBK

> trouve moi une pub qui fait pareil avec le corps d'un homme (gratuitement, hein, les pubs pour les sou-vetements ça compte pas c'est normal de zoomer sur le slip pour vendre un slip), et je rétablit la parité dans ma phrase 
> (et ce ne serait pas moins grave si c'était un mec à deux bites, hein. C'est juste que question objectification, c'est encore le plus souvent les nanas qui s'y collent. Et si les hommes objets commencent à apparaitre, c'est pas une bonne chose du tout.)


Non mais tu vois, c'est un des points qui me pousse à te titiller un peu. Je sens bien que tu n'es pas à l'aise sur ce sujet. Tu considères implicitement que les femmes étant les personnes objectifiées, elles sont plus méprisées que les hommes.

Tu es toujours dans un concours de "qui souffre le plus". C'est toi qui le dit "trouve moi une pub qui fait pareil avec le corps d'un homme".

Je rappelle juste que les pubs sexistes, ça rabaisse les femmes comme les hommes, et savoir qui est le plus rabaissé dans l'affaire n'a que peu d'importance au final.

---------- Post added at 17h48 ---------- Previous post was at 17h48 ----------




> Tu le fais exprès ou quoi ? 
> 
> Ca me scie de devoir expliquer ça ici: le problème ce sont tous les sous-entendus de ce genre d'image.


 Le fait que les hommes (correction, certains hommes) aiment les nichons est un problème ?

---------- Post added at 17h49 ---------- Previous post was at 17h48 ----------




> D'abord si ça peut te rassurer je crois que je suis le seul à voir qu'elle n'est pas sexiste cette pub, ouf !
> Bon. A quel moment dans cette pub il est explicitement ou implicitement montré que la femme est inférieure à l'homme ou que la femme, de par son sexe, a des caractéristiques/fonctions/droits particuliers ? Tout ce que tu dis est vrai (et affligeant) mais c'est de la sexualisation pas du sexisme.
> 
> Mais en fait je me demande si c'est pas moi qui suit très con en fait


Non, ton point de vue se défend, même si ce n'est pas ce que je retiens de cette pub.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

La couv' déglingue.

Même si franchement, j'en ai un peu rien à faire du sexisme, je préfère Brave New World.

----------


## zifox

> Le fait que les hommes aiment les nichons est un problème ?


J'arrête de nourrir le troll.  :;):

----------


## cailloux

> Non, ton point de vue se défend, même si ce n'est pas ce que je retiens de cette pub.


Par contre j'admets volontiers le sexisme par pré-ricochet qu'elle implique : les pubards pensent que pour vendre un produit aux hommes il faut mettre du nichon et les femmes n'ont que leurs nichons pour attirer des mecs et les jeux vidéos c'est pas pour les filles.

----------


## vectra

Et couper la tête aussi. Dès fois qu'elle dise non, ou prononce des propos inutilement castrateurs voire culpabilisants.

----------


## HBK

Non mais on est tous d'accord pour dire qu'elle est de très mauvais goût cette pub hein.

Mais bon le problème avec la pub c'est que c'était ptet l'effet escompté, en fait.

----------


## Chartreuse

ET bien je sors de la lecture du dossier, et c'est très instructif. L'accent est mis sur le côté industrie du JV, et on sent bien que ya un blocage de leur côté, qui s'explique par un manque de courage (c'est moins risqué de créer des jeux pour ado mâle que de créer des choses originales non genrées, des jeux qui déchirent et qui mettent tout le monde d'accord). Il faut absolument que cette prise de conscience prenne racine et que les marketeux comprennent qu'il faut arrêter de dédier 80% des jeux à 20% des joueurs.

----------


## APE!

Je viens de lire le blog de Mar-Lard et sa série d'article sur les jeux-vidéos. C'est pas glorieux.

Que l'on s'entende, je suis un homme qui chaque jour essaye de remettre en question ses _a priori_, les verités toutes faites bouffies de clichés et de raccourcis que "l'éducation" met dans nos têtes à longueur de vie. J'essaye avec plus ou moins de succès de sortir des cercles infernaux du conformisme, de la médiocrité, du statu-quo et du constant nivellement par le bas de l'Humanité, orchestrée d'elle-même à la force de sa propre connerie. J'ai une éthique, une philosophie de vie et je trouve que fonder une société sur l'Egalité entre toutes ses composantes et parties c'est quelque chose de "bien". Du moins, plus probant et funky que d'être servile et soumis.

De fait, je suis partisan et volontiers militant contre toutes les formes de rejet de l'Autre, du sexe à la couleur de peau.
Je suis "feministe", naturellement, si la definition que l'on propose soit celle-ci : égalité totale et absolue entre homme et femme.

Je suis agacé du sexisme tout autant que Mar_Lard (mon Dieu quel pseudo terrible), mais c'est bien ici que se pose ma rupture avec son militantisme en blog : l'égalité des Droits mérite un vrai combat. Il se doit d'être FRONTAL, et d'avoir une stratégie solide de qui sont nos ennemis dans le RÉEL? Ou se cachent-ils dans le RÉEL? Lesquels sont prioritaires au regard de leurs inter-dependances, du haut jusqu'au bas de la pyramide sociale RÉELLE.
Mar_Lard prose à longueur de page la nouvelle vacuité intellectuelle du militantisme 2.0, qui faute d'actions concrètes (lors de la fermeture d'un centre public d'IVG, par exemple) s'en va scruter les bas fonds dégueulasses de la pop-culture, pour nous expliquer que c'est terrible ma bonne dame, dans ce monde triste et tragique, les cons sont définitivement des cons.
Mar_Lard (putain, je m'y ferai jamais...) est l'exemple type de la militante feministe qui rapetisse le feminisme à sa seule portion congrue de gesticulations hystériques, de la journée de la jupe à la réforme orthographique. Pour elle le Mâl(e) est partout, tapis dans l'ombre pour sauter à la gorge de la frêle jouvencelle. Son discours ne tient que sur les piliers branlants de la rhétorique post-feministe, grand fourre-tout du n'importe qui avec n'importe quoi, dont le véhicule est la mauvaise foi, et qui dans ses plus grandes heures, nous a accouché dans la douleur, du feminisme en voile et en gant de vaisselle, quand il n'a pas l'audace de nous pondre des associations non-mixtes, comme au plus grandes heures du Néolithique.
Mauvaise foi. Oui parfaitement. Sa réponse au test de Joystick est hallucinante. On en est revenu à la Police de la Pensée, qui ne sait faire qu'inventer des intentions entre les lignes. Son indignation face a Joystick et CPC m'a rappelé les affaires du Professeur Choron (à l'époque..) avec le MLF.
Sur son blog, la meuf va vraiment loin. Je l'imagine un matin de pluie, croisant sur le sol une flaque d'eau en forme de vit, remontant fissa devant l'écran, et y verser trois paragraphes sur l'insupportable sexisme de la météorologie.

J'accuse cette incapacité (volontaire ?) de prendre un minimum de recul, et de ne jamais se poser la question de quel contenu je parle, et dans quel média s'exprime-t-il ? Surtout que de la couv' de CPC au test de Joy' il y à chaque fois une ultra-subjectivité couplée de second degré, parfaitement nets et assumés. C'est typiquement un procès d'intention qui ne sert qu'a nourrir la grande machine de la complainte et du gémissement, pendant que le couperet du patriarcat s'abbat en toute tranquillité sur les fiches de paie des salariées de France. Peu de grèves et peu de rage pour ce qui structure la place de la femme dans une société. Peu de Mar_Lard et associées pour s'attaquer au nerf de la guerre.
Les scandales sexistes éclatent et disparaissent dans un murmure, couverts par 140 caractères de gazouillis.

Le "feminisme" de Mar_Lard, c'est le fond de commerce de la boutique des indignées. Ça donne du loisir aux dominants, qui perchés en haut des phallus d'or et d'acier s'amusent beaucoup des dansent et des tambours des dominés.

Mais que voulez vous ma bonne dame! Le Monde est bien ainsi, tournant en boucle autour de la force d'inertie. Ne changeons rien, car cela pourrait nous faire perdre nos pretextes aux quarts d'heure de célébrité.

---------- Post added at 18h44 ---------- Previous post was at 18h40 ----------




> Il faut absolument que cette prise de conscience prenne racine et que les marketeux comprennent qu'il faut arrêter de dédier 80% des jeux à 20% des joueurs.


Marketing. SALOPE!

----------


## Chartreuse

J'aime ton style  :;): 
Enfin je ne sais pas à quoi tu t'attendais avant de le lire son papier. C'est une blogueuse, pas une philosophe, et son post je l'ai vu comme un coup de colère, comme un cri rageur envers cette situation. Ca ne restera sans doute pas dans les annales des trucs les plus intelligents jamais écrits, mais son papier a eu le mérite de faire l'effet "pavé dans la mare", et l'important c'est que le débat continue !

----------


## Enax

Mouais... Qu'il y ait du sexisme, je ne le nie pas, mais il ne faudrait pas non plus tomber dans un "extrémisme androgyne". Faire la différence entre les genres féminin et masculin n'est pas synonyme de discrimination.

Pour reprendre l'exemple de la pub Sony, je n'y vois rien de discriminatoire. Elle s'adresse clairement à un public masculin, mais je n'y vois pas de message qui dit que les femmes n'ont pas le droit d'y jouer.
C'est vrai pour un tas d'exemples abordés ici ou ailleurs (couverture CPC...). Il me semble que c'est dit dans l'émission : la communication, c'est un émetteur, un message et un récepteur. Si en tant que récepteur vous cherchez du sexisme partout, c'est sûr, vous en trouverez, qu'il soit réel ou non.

Ca me rappelle cet épisode de South Park où les adultes se battent au sujet du caractère raciste d'un drapeau (des noirs pendus) et demandent aux enfants de faire un exposé sur le drapeau. Les gamins, pas encore conditionnés à voir du racisme partout, n'aborde que le caractère violent du dessin.

Bref, qu'il y ait du sexisme, du racisme et de la discrimination en générale, c'est certain, et pas que dans les JV. Qu'on se mette à en voir partout, moi ça me gave.

----------


## Altie

> Non mais tu vois, c'est un des points qui me pousse à te titiller un peu. Je sens bien que tu n'es pas à l'aise sur ce sujet. Tu considères implicitement que les femmes étant les personnes objectifiées, elles sont plus méprisées que les hommes.
> 
> Tu es toujours dans un concours de "qui souffre le plus". C'est toi qui le dit "trouve moi une pub qui fait pareil avec le corps d'un homme".
> 
> Je rappelle juste que les pubs sexistes, ça rabaisse les femmes comme les hommes, et savoir qui est le plus rabaissé dans l'affaire n'a que peu d'importance au final.


Bah si je suis à l'aise sur le sujet, je sais bien que tous les hommes ne sont pas les hormones à pattes qu'on nous vend. Par contre, toi en tant qu'homme tu es plus sensible au fait que cette pub méprise les hommes, parce que tu t'identifies naturellement à la cible de cette pub. Et moi en tant que femme je suis plus sensible au fait que cette pub méprise les femmes parce que je suis une femme et que je m'identifie à l'objet de cette pub (d'autant plus que la fétichisation des seins, je connais bien  ::ninja:: ).

---------- Post added at 19h06 ---------- Previous post was at 19h04 ----------




> Mouais... Qu'il y ait du sexisme, je ne le nie pas, mais il ne faudrait pas non plus tomber dans un "extrémisme androgyne". Faire la différence entre les genres féminin et masculin n'est pas synonyme de discrimination.
> 
> Pour reprendre l'exemple de la pub Sony, je n'y vois rien de discriminatoire. Elle s'adresse clairement à un public masculin, mais je n'y vois pas de message qui dit que les femmes n'ont pas le droit d'y jouer.
> C'est vrai pour un tas d'exemples abordés ici ou ailleurs (couverture CPC...). Il me semble que c'est dit dans l'émission : la communication, c'est un émetteur, un message et un récepteur. Si en tant que récepteur vous cherchez du sexisme partout, c'est sûr, vous en trouverez, qu'il soit réel ou non.
> 
> Ca me rappelle cet épisode de South Park où les adultes se battent au sujet du caractère raciste d'un drapeau (des noirs pendus) et demandent aux enfants de faire un exposé sur le drapeau. Les gamins, pas encore conditionnés à voir du racisme partout, n'aborde que le caractère violent du dessin.
> 
> Bref, qu'il y ait du sexisme, du racisme et de la discrimination en générale, c'est certain, et pas que dans les JV. Qu'on se mette à en voir partout, moi ça me gave.


Imagine la même pub avec un gros plan sur un torse d'homme sans tête à deux paires de fesses, destinée à un piblic féminin, pour un objet qui n'a rien à voir (mettons, de la choucroute). ça ne te gênerait pas ?

----------


## APE!

> J'aime ton style


Merci! C'est libre de Droit.




> Enfin je ne sais pas à quoi tu t'attendais avant de le lire son papier. C'est une blogueuse, pas une philosophe, et son post je l'ai vu comme un coup de colère, comme un cri rageur envers cette situation. Ca ne restera sans doute pas dans les annales des trucs les plus intelligents jamais écrits, mais son papier a eu le mérite de faire l'effet "pavé dans la mare", et l'important c'est que le débat continue !


Mouais... Quitte à médiatiser des gens, autant qu'ils aient quelque chose à dire de plus épais et profond qu'un coup de gueule passagé.
Concernant le lançage de pavé, depuis 40 ans je crois que la mare en est suffisamment remplie. La plage est entièrement découverte pour un débarquement, le seul débat encore valable en ce moment c'est qui prend le bunker et qui nous couvre sur les flancs.

----------


## vectra

> Je viens de lire le blog de Mar-Lard et sa série d'article sur les jeux-vidéos. C'est pas glorieux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar_Lard (putain, je m'y ferai jamais...) est l'exemple type de la militante feministe qui rapetisse le feminisme à sa seule portion congrue de gesticulations hystériques, de la journée de la jupe à la réforme orthographique.
> [...]
> 
> Mauvaise foi. Oui parfaitement. Sa réponse au test de Joystick est hallucinante. On en est revenu à la Police de la Pensée, qui ne sait faire qu'inventer des intentions entre les lignes. Son indignation face a Joystick et CPC m'a rappelé les affaires du Professeur Choron (à l'époque..) avec le MLF.


Alors en fait, non.

Déjà, ton commentaire n'est que le énième parmi des dizaines postés soit sur son blog, soit ici même sur le topic idoine il y a un an. Parmis les dizaines pires.

Pour commencer, son analyse de l'article de Joystick est une analyse. Elle est factuelle et argumentée, et bien en plus. C'est la partie concrète et étayée de son travail: si tu veux t'y attaquer, vas-y mais pour l'instant on n'a rien vu. Sur l'émission d'@si, personne ne contestait le caractère consternant de l'article en tous cas.

Ensuite, définir le champ dans lequel une féministe est utile et ceux dans lesquels elle est nuisible, haha, comment dire: je n'ai pas besoin d'en rajouter. Très concrètement, même si sa deuxième note est très mal construite et selon moi pas cohérente, elle traduit la réalité selon laquelle vraiment beaucoup de femmes ne peuvent dévoiler leur genre en ligne sans subir du harcèlement. Peut-être pas toutes, mais beaucoup. Trop, certainement. Ca aussi, c'est concret et factuel.

Le reste, vraiment...
Ce qui s'est dit dans l'émission et que je partage, c'est que quand bien même la méthode Lard était critiquable, le flot de réponses qu'il suscitait, lui, témoignait de manière indiscutable et très détaillée d'un problème de fond absolument clair et indiscutable. Les gars (et filles) se rendent même pas compte à quel point ils valident ses pires visions.

----------


## APE!

> Pour commencer, son analyse de l'article de Joystick est une analyse. Elle est factuelle et argumentée, et bien en plus. C'est la partie concrète et étayée de son travail: si tu veux t'y attaquer, vas-y mais pour l'instant on n'a rien vu. Sur l'émission d'@si, personne ne contestait le caractère consternant de l'article en tous cas.


Quand j'empoigne Joystick et que je lis des choses comme : (extraits repris par Mar_Lard dans son article)

"... Lara a progressivement été transformé en sex-symbol pour puceaux."

ou encore,

"Mais ça tombe bien : pervers, je le suis aussi."

et aussi,

"Allez je me lance dans une théorie fumeuse."

et enfin,

"Il y a une vraie jubilation à la voir passer du statut de victime terrorisée à celui de déesse vengeresse qui enfonce des piolets dans les gorges mécréantes."

J'ai vraiment, mais alors VRAIMENT du mal à prendre ce test au sérieux, encore plus de m'en indigner au dela de trouver l'analyse du jeu à côté de la plaque.

Quand à la question des femmes utiles au feminisme, je persiste et signe. Tout ces mannequins que l'on voit lascives et offertes à longueur de regard dans le métro ou sur l'autoroute pour nous vendre des tapis en croco et des yaourts amincissants, ce sont bien de VRAIES femmes, réelles, de chair, d'os et de sang, qui ACCEPTENT de véhiculer une image retrograde et avilissante d'elles-mêmes. Non?
Donc quid de qui entretient les stéréotypes et l'aliénation, pour nous les faire passer comme progrès et liberté.

La femme est un loup pour la femme.

----------


## vectra

Haha put1  ::P: 
Le recordman...

----------


## Enax

> Imagine la même pub avec un gros plan sur un torse d'homme sans tête à deux paires de fesses, destinée à un piblic féminin, pour un objet qui n'a rien à voir (mettons, de la choucroute). ça ne te gênerait pas ?


En toute franchise, non. Des pubs, des sketchs ou autres médias qui véhiculent les clichés masculins, montrent des hommes nus, etc, il y en a eu (dernier en date, la pub pour un lave-linge quelques posts plus haut), et au mieux ça m'a fait rire, au pire laisser indifférent.

Je ne sais pas, ça doit être une question d'éducation qui fait que je suis complètement insensible au sujet. Famille ultra paritaire : un père et une mère (si, je vous jure !), trois sœurs, deux frères et moi même. En plus, c'était plutôt mon père au ménage et ma mère au bricolage. J'ai dû être perverti...

----------


## Darkigo

> D'abord si ça peut te rassurer je crois que je suis le seul à voir qu'elle n'est pas sexiste cette pub, ouf !
> Bon. A quel moment dans cette pub il est explicitement ou implicitement montré que la femme est inférieure à l'homme ou que la femme, de par son sexe, a des caractéristiques/fonctions/droits particuliers ? Tout ce que tu dis est vrai (et affligeant) mais c'est de la sexualisation pas du sexisme.
> 
> Mais en fait je me demande si c'est pas moi qui suit très con en fait


Bah non pour un cailloux je ne te trouve pas si idiot, il aurait été utile de commencer l'émission par définir le sexisme (c'est pour moi différent de l’agression "virtuelle" dont ils montrent un extrait). Parce qu'est-ce que se servir d'un joli corps pour vendre c'est sexiste ou c'est tirer sur des grosses ficelles ? Y'a qu'a voir Abercrombie & Fitch et leurs beaux esthètes torses nus sur leurs sacs ou à l'entrée des magasins. Est-ce que c'est sexiste ou c'est sexualiser ? Et les babes du coup ?

----------


## cailloux

> Imagine la même pub avec un gros plan sur un torse d'homme sans tête à deux paires de fesses, destinée à un piblic féminin, pour un objet qui n'a rien à voir (mettons, de la choucroute). ça ne te gênerait pas ?


Oui, ça me gène, ça me gène qu'un pubard puisse se dire : je vais foutre un mec à poil donc les nanas vont acheter (bon ça me gène surtout pour lui et sa connerie). Mais je ne trouverai pas que c'est sexiste. D'ailleurs si on regarde bien si les pubards mettent des nanas à poils pour les produits destinés aux mecs et beaucoup moins de mecs à poils pour les produits destinés aux nanas c'est qu'ils estiment que les mecs sont plus susceptibles d'être influencés par des nichons alors que les nanas moins par des pectoraux, ils ont donc une bien meilleure estime des nanas que des mecs. CQFD. Bon en réalité ils mettent pas des mecs à poils mais ya sans doute d'autres trucs pour attirer des nanas (les couleurs, le décors que sais je ?) donc balle au centre.

Par contre la pub avec le mec à poil et la machine à laver est, en quelque sorte "post-sexiste" : on se moque du cliché sexiste en en montrant un autre un autre moins marqué. Et du coup je la trouve assez marrante et ironique.

----------


## tompalmer

Déja rien n'as jamais prouvé que mettre des nanas a poil/ou presque/ faisait vendre plus, c'est une idée reçue. 
Ensuite oui, le sexisme : 



> Le sexisme est un terme apparu dans les années 1960 en parallèle avec l'essor du féminisme. Ce mot, calqué sur « racisme », a pour vocation de dénoncer les croyances, valeurs et attitudes fondées sur des modèles stéréotypés et intériorisés, bref, la construction genrée de la société. Le sexisme divise les rôles, habiletés, intérêts et comportements selon le sexe


C'est typiquement une connerie moderne, nier les différences entre les sexes. 
Dans le féminisme, histoire de compliquer les choses, on a 2 écoles : 
l'école citée plus haut : femme = homme
l'école inverse et plus réac': femme inverse de l'homme

Si on transpose ça au jeu vidéo : 
* l'école 1* revendiquerait des jeux *unisexes*, ce qui est *impossible* puisque les femmes et les hommes n'ont pas les mêmes goûts. On sait que le public féminin se dirige plus vers des jeux casual, mais on peut supposer que c'est à cause du manque de jeu hardcore féminins (peut être qu'un "alexandra Lederman manager" ou qu'un truc de création de vêtements poussé se vendrait très bien !

*Et c'est ce que voudrait l'école 2*, des jeux exclusivement féminins mais qui combleraient tous les marchés, a mon goût la meilleure solution. Il faut sectoriser les marchés un maximum, ça n'empêchera pas les nanas qui le souhaite de jouer a des jeux "de garçons" ou l'inverse, mais il y a des cœurs de cibles à viser ! 
Quand j'y pense ma soeur jouait aux jeux vidéos avant moi  ::): 
--
Pour conclure je voudrais insister sur le marché du jeu vidéo, c'est récent ! Franchement, pour les voitures, les téléphones, le cinéma ... il n'y a aucun marché de masse qui s'est adapté a toute les demandes en moins de 30 ans, il a fallu attendre longtemps pour avoir des stylos pour gaucher ou du maquillage pour mec. Pour un marché du XXI siècle, ça devrait se faire rapidement. 
Et alors vous aurez des fps pour nanas, des STR pour nanas, de la presse pour nana etc ... Les industriels sont pas aussi cons pour ignorer un marché potentiel de cette ampleur !

----------


## HBK

> Imagine la même pub avec un gros plan sur un torse d'homme sans tête à deux paires de fesses, destinée à un piblic féminin, pour un objet qui n'a rien à voir (mettons, de la choucroute). ça ne te gênerait pas ?


Je doute que qui que se soit se mette en branle pour une telle pub. Ce serait juste de mauvais goût. Comme la version actuelle.

----------


## vectra

> Je doute que qui que se soit se mette en branle pour une telle pub. Ce serait juste de mauvais goût. Comme la version actuelle.


Non.

Le fait est que la pub version "man" n'a pas été produite, alors que celle version "girl", si. C'est un début: fantasme < fait.

Ensuite, ce que l'on dit, c'est que cette pub est emblématique - symptomatique d'un mal qui touche spécifiquement ce milieu. Pas exclusivement, mais tout de même. Ca se rajoute à un très très grand nombre de faits (dont d'autres pubs) tout aussi choquants. Et que personne ne conteste...

Alors personne ne déclame que tout mâle blanc hétéro avec un pad est nécessairement coresponsable de ce débordement, mais faut à un moment sortir du déni systématique. 

Faudrait que je lise le dossier CPC, mais j'espère qu'ils mettront en place une mention "je vous chie à la gueule" pour dénoncer tout jeu ou éditeur machiste: même si les 3/4 de la société dans laquelle ont vit sont composés de con(ne)s sexistes, rien ne nous empêche de faire le ménage devant notre porte, et d'y apposer un écriteau "mort aux cons". Quand nos consoeurs joueuses nous expliquent que le harcèlement les gène, on peut agir, c'est pas sale.

----------


## Altie

> Ensuite, ce que l'on dit, c'est que cette pub est emblématique - symptomatique d'un mal qui touche spécifiquement ce milieu. Pas exclusivement, mais tout de même.


Je suis gloablement d'accord avec toi mais il faut relativiser le "spécifiquement ce milieu", tout de même. Utiliser des femmes objets dans les pubs, c'est pas l'apanage du milieu vidéoludique. Même si dans ce cas, le côté tactile était une jolie touche "personnelle". (et ça reste moins débectant que certaines pubs pour la mode, qui sont hors compet')

----------


## HBK

> Non.


Non ce ne serait pas de mauvais goût ?

Ou non les masculinistes se mettraient en branle ?

Juste qu'on sache de quoi on parle.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> j'espère qu'ils mettront en place une mention "je vous chie à la gueule" pour dénoncer tout jeu ou éditeur machiste: même si les 3/4 de la société dans laquelle ont vit sont composés de con(ne)s sexistes, rien ne nous empêche de faire le ménage devant notre porte, et d'y apposer un écriteau "mort aux cons". Quand nos consoeurs joueuses nous expliquent que le harcèlement les gène, on peut agir, c'est pas sale.


Le fait d'avoir fait un dossier est un signal ; néanmoins, je ne crois pas que cette piste ait été étudiée, quoi qu'elle soit très intéressante. Ou au moins de régulièrement amener cette question lors d'interview.

----------


## vectra

> Non ce ne serait pas de mauvais goût ?
> 
> Ou non les masculinistes se mettraient en branle ?
> 
> Juste qu'on sache de quoi on parle.


On parle de faits, pas de fantasmes. De procès d'intention à la réalité si tu veux.
Et qui ont peu de chance de se concrétiser dans le contexte du JV.

>Altie: oui, c'est clair qu'il y a contamination externe (publicité et cinéma surtout), mais rien n'empêche de nettoyer notre secteur. Bien que, pour moi, la console n'en fasse pas partie, mais bref...

----------


## HBK

> On parle de faits, pas de fantasmes. De procès d'intention à la réalité si tu veux.
> Et qui ont peu de chance de se concrétiser dans le contexte du JV.


Attends, Altie demande ce qui se serait passé si la pub avait été à l'envers. Moi je réponds "tout le monde s'en serait foutu". Et toi tu me réponds "NON", "la pub n'a pas été faite à l'envers".

Oui, on est d'accord, la pub n'a pas été faite à l'envers. Mais je persiste et je signe, la même pub avec un double fessier, c'est zéro reprise nulle part hormis peut-être dans certaines recoins du web.

----------


## Manu71

> Attends, Altie demande ce qui se serait passé si la pub avait été à l'envers. Moi je réponds "tout le monde s'en serait foutu". Et toi tu me réponds "NON", "la pub n'a pas été faite à l'envers".
> 
> Oui, on est d'accord, la pub n'a pas été faite à l'envers. Mais je persiste et je signe, la même pub avec un double fessier, c'est zéro reprise nulle part hormis peut-être dans certaines recoins du web.


Je n'ai rien compris non plus à la réponse de Vectra, mais je pense aussi que la même pub "inversée", l'immense majorité des hommes n'en aurait strictement rien à faire.

EDIT: d'ailleurs cette pub, l'immense majorité des femmes n'en a rien à faire  non plus à vrai dire.

----------


## vectra

Le fait que je ne m'insère pas dans le fil précis de votre discussion ne m'empêche pas de relever des trucs assez édifiants sur ce que vous postez. Et puisqu'il semble que ce n'était pas votre intention de véhiculer ce genre de notions, cela peut être utile de mettre en adéquation la forme et l'intention.

"la même pub "inversée", l'immense majorité des hommes n'en aurait strictement rien à faire"

Ah mais d'accord aussi. Sauf que ça ne s'inscrirait pas du tout dans le même contexte d'entretien d'une atmosphère malsaine qui ouvre au harcèlement.

D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas d'accord avec Altie non plus je vous ferais dire.

----------


## Croaker

> Ah mais d'accord aussi. Sauf que ça ne s'inscrirait pas du tout dans le même contexte d'entretien d'une _atmosphère malsaine qui ouvre au harcèlement._


Tu n'as pas l'impression de t'emballer un petit peu là ?

Les faits de harcelements, d'injures sexistes et autres faits condamnables traités dans l'émission, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec une pub de mauvais goût (qui semble n'avoir été diffusée que dans une brochure sur un salon, en plus).

Je pense que la plupart des gens sont suffisamment intelligent pour comprendre parfaitement quel type de message transmet cette pub, voire qu'un de ses - probables - objectifs (faire parler d'une console qui se vend mal) a été parfaitement atteint grâce aux gens qui l'interprêtent au premier degré. 
C'est pas parce que (par exemple) des idiots se comportent de façon inacceptable sur des serveurs multi qu'il faut en conclure que tous les joueurs pensent avec autre chose que leur cerveau.

----------


## cailloux

> Le fait que je ne m'insère pas dans le fil précis de votre discussion ne m'empêche pas de relever des trucs assez édifiants sur ce que vous postez. Et puisqu'il semble que ce n'était pas votre intention de véhiculer ce genre de notions, cela peut être utile de mettre en adéquation la forme et l'intention.
> 
> "la même pub "inversée", l'immense majorité des hommes n'en aurait strictement rien à faire"
> 
> Ah mais d'accord aussi. Sauf que ça ne s'inscrirait pas du tout dans le même contexte d'entretien d'une atmosphère malsaine qui ouvre au harcèlement.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas d'accord avec Altie non plus je vous ferais dire.


Vouaip mais atmosphère c'est super vague, qu'elle est la limite entre la définition du sexisme, son interprétation, sa surinterpretation, la réalité des faits ( une pub qui dit clairement que la femme est inférieure à l'homme) l'objectif de l’émetteur, le subjectif du récepteur etc etc. Bref quand on parle d’atmosphère on peut tellement élargir le champ qu'on en arrive à demander à ce qu'on dise "Le guerre"

----------


## HBK

> Sauf que ça ne s'inscrirait pas du tout dans le même contexte d'entretien d'une atmosphère malsaine qui ouvre au harcèlement.


Ouais enfin si atmosphère malsaine il y a c'est aussi justement parce que tout le monde monte au créneau dès qu'une blague pète plus haut que son cul hein.

Oui les blagues sexistes c'est pas drôle, mais comparer des blagues à des agressions sexuelles, voilà quoi.

Si tu crois vraiment qu'il y a de la maltraitance des femmes parce qu'il existe des pubs de merde dans ce genre, je ne peux que t'inviter à t'intéresser à l'histoire du monde. Les hommes n'ont pas attendu la PS Vita pour opprimer les femmes.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Alors personne ne déclame que tout mâle blanc hétéro avec un pad est nécessairement coresponsable de ce débordement, mais faut à un moment sortir du déni systématique.


Tu ne parles que des gens qui postent ici, j'espère ?! Parce que pour rappel, c'est exactement ce que dit Mar_Lard.

----------


## vectra

> Tu n'as pas l'impression de t'emballer un petit peu là ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> C'est pas parce que (par exemple) des idiots se comportent de façon inacceptable sur des serveurs multi qu'il faut en conclure que tous les joueurs pensent avec autre chose que leur cerveau.


Ben, je dirais que je m'emballe avec du retard, comme le dirait Ivan dans l'émission (si je ne cite pas hors-contexte). C'est abominable que des joueuses aient à subir des pressions pratiquement systématiques. Ou que des joueurs comme moi n'envisagent pas de visiter un salon de jeu, de peur d'avoir envie de sortir une kalashnikov pour éradiquer la connerie qui y règne: moi aussi, je m'estime victime de ces habitudes abominables.

Mar_Lard dit pas mal de bêtises, mais pas que. Je n'aime pas la façon dont elle emballe les geeks du monde entier dans un grand sac, mais son constat reste factuellement assez bien fondé: il y a trop de dérapages isolés, et trop graves. Et si vous en cherchez sur CPC, cherchez à "féminisme" ou "féministe" pour commencer.

Je ne peux pas me sentir coupable de faits qui se déroulent aux USA ou avec des cons que je ne croise ni IRL, ni sur le net, mais il est par contre possible de faire en sorte que, sur CPC où la situation me semble presque très bien question intolérance au sexisme, elle le soit à 100,00%. 

On peut aussi prendre fait et cause pour les joueuses hors-France ou hors-CPC, et se déclarer publiquement hostiles aux sexistes qui se croient drôles ou aux harceleurs de tout poil. La neutralité est un choix... Ca ne m'appartient pas cependant, je pense que c'est aussi à CPC de faire en sorte que les membres féminins de sa communauté y soient totalement tranquilles. C'est peut-être ce qui ressort de leur dossier, faudrait déjà que je le lise... Je repasserai quand je l'aurai fini donc.

----------


## Croaker

Histoire d'avancer, se déclarer hostile, pourrir les connards quand on tombe dessus c'est bien, mais les actions positives et concrêtes c'est mieux, il est question d'initiatives dans le domaine dans le dossier. 
Pour exploiter une anecdote du dossier, un but ça peut être que les "talents" féminins (français) dans le métier n'en arrivent part au point d'être dégoûtées, parce que dans ce cas là effectivement tout le monde y perd, y compris les joueurs qui aimeraient un peu plus de diversité, de variété dans ce qui sort (et ça va au delà de la "caution" façon quota).

Ce qui je crois fait réagir les gens (en tout cas moi) sur ton indignation, c'est qu'en tombant à côté ou trop large, on risque bien plus l'aseptisation (à la mode puritaine). Les raccourcis ça va vite chez les dirigeants de boîte, et ce que je veux vraiment pas c'est que toutes les boîtes erradiquent systématiquement les sujets "qui peuvent choquer" des jeux, simplement parce que s'ils ratent leur coup ça va faire un scandale. Un peu comme Nintendo.
En terme d'éducation, est-ce qu'on veut que les jeunes soit totalement à l'abri de tout risque de voir un truc choquant jusqu'à leur majorité, ou au contraire est-ce qu'on laisse un peu de liberté, même si forcément il y aura des ratages (à gérer par les parents) ?

Pour prendre exemple la pub en question (désolé de revenir dessus), je suis persuadé qu'ils ne l'aurait pas sorti aux USA purement par principe, mais que ça cause aussi un manque de prise de risque, d'inventitivé publicitaire là bas. Dans le cas en question, tout le monde est d'accord que c'est raté, mais il y a des pubs non puritaines qui peuvent être graveleuses mais réussies.

Désolé du HS.

----------


## Altie

> Pour prendre exemple la pub en question (désolé de revenir dessus), je suis persuadé qu'ils ne l'aurait pas sorti aux USA purement par principe, mais que ça cause aussi un manque de prise de risque, d'inventitivé publicitaire là bas. Dans le cas en question, tout le monde est d'accord que c'est raté, mais il y a des pubs non puritaines qui peuvent être graveleuses mais réussies.


Euh les objections sur la nana à 4 seins n'ont rien à voir avec le puritanisme... et niveau sexisme dans les pubs, les américains savent être assez gratinés eux aussi.

----------


## vectra

"Histoire d'avancer, se déclarer hostile, pourrir les connards quand on tombe dessus c'est bien, mais les actions positives et concrêtes c'est mieux"

C'est pourtant on ne peut plus concret, et ça évite les dommages collatéraux.

" il est question d'initiatives dans le domaine dans le dossier. "

Je viens de le finir, je n'ai vu aucun plan d'action. C'est sympa de voir que les jeux indé ne tombent pas dans le piège sexiste, par contre, mais à part ça?

"Ce qui je crois fait réagir les gens (en tout cas moi) sur ton indignation, c'est qu'en tombant à côté ou trop large, on risque bien plus l'aseptisation (à la mode puritaine)."

On en est déjà à une situation critique je trouve. Si claquer le beignet à quelques beaufs permet de rassurer la communauté féminine existante et de nous ramener des joueuses, je pense qu'il y a plus à gagner qu'à perdre.

"En terme d'éducation, est-ce qu'on veut que les jeunes soit totalement à l'abri de tout risque de voir un truc choquant jusqu'à leur majorité, ou au contraire est-ce qu'on laisse un peu de liberté, même si forcément il y aura des ratages (à gérer par les parents) ?"

En termes d'éducation, on peut laisser ses gamins voir un peu de tout je suppose. Mais ce qui me semble important, c'est de ne pas laisser l'impression que certaines choses relativement graves sont normales de fait ou impunies: ça, à titre pédagogique, c'est certainement un désastre.


Sinon, pour la pub, je ne suis pas très objectif: j'ai toujours vu les publicitaires comme des conn*rds cyniques vendeurs de yaourts et de lessive. Je remercie CPC de nous épargner leur inventivité créatrice.

----------


## Mrvince

Il y a quand même une sérieuse régression de la liberté de penser, de faire ou de dire des choses ces dernières années tout de même...
Je regarde la pub sony pour la ps vita, moi tout ce que j'y vois c'est de l'humour *pas* drole.
Comme un peu 99% des "humoristes" depuis coluche en fait.

La fille n'a pas de tête parce que c'est fait juste pour faire rire, le coup des  2 surfaces tactiles (2 fois plus de sensations) ; pas pour qu'elle apparaisse réelle (ou belle) aux yeux du quidam moyen.
Je trouverais réellement choquant pour le coup de voir angelina jolie (exemple comme un autre) avec une paire de seins recto/verso plutôt que cette femme tronc anonyme.

Alors oui c'est sur, c'est le pire choix de marketting qui soit dans une époque gouvernée par le politiquement correct ; avec un humour au ras des paquerettes, mais il y a pas mort de femme quoi.
Si on pousse le raisonnement plus loin, la vénus de milo ou la victoire de samothrace, devraient être cachées à la vue de tous, car elles représentent des corps de femmes démembrés ?
C'est sùr, ce n'était pas l'intention primaire de l'artiste vu que c'était des statues à part entière ; mais au final, une fois écarté l'intérêt historique, on est bien en présence d'une femme sans bras dans un cas, et d'une autre sans bras ni tête.
Considérer cela comme des oeuvres d'art de ce fait ce serait sexiste? 
Et alors que dire de l'origine du monde, dans ce cas...

----------


## vectra

C'est surtout profondément stupide, car comme tu le dis toi-même, personne n'a cassé les statues exprès.
Et puisque tu t'intéresses à la liberté d'expression, que t'inspire l'exemple des filles qui ne peuvent dévoiler leur genre ou parler au micro? Liberté, mais pour tous non?

----------


## moindre

Je vois pas le rapport avec la liberté d'expression.

----------


## Mrvince

> C'est surtout profondément stupide, car comme tu le dis toi-même, personne n'a cassé les statues exprès.
> Et puisque tu t'intéresses à la liberté d'expression, que t'inspire l'exemple des filles qui ne peuvent dévoiler leur genre ou parler au micro? Liberté, mais pour tous non?


Ca m'inspire rien parce qu'on parle d'internet, qui est juste un noman'sland généralisé ; sauf pour quelques (rares) communautés respectueuses.
Les ados de la vidéo, qui s'excitent sur l'éventualité de la présence d'une fille, j'aurais été curieux de savoir au bout de combien de minutes ils se seraient lassé de faire les cons.
C'est juste une preuve qu'intégrer un serveur vocal dans ce genre de jeu pour des parties publiques, n'est pas du tout une bonne idée.

Ce qui explique sans doute pourquoi, on n'a jamais vu un comportement de ce type du temps de counter ou de tfc.
Pour parler d'internet et de comportements "borderline", pour ceux qui ont joué à des mmo à teneur pvp ; wow par exemple, j'ai vu  des débutants dans des zones bas niveaux, se faire camper pendant des heures par des joueurs hl.
Tout le monde s'en moque et quand les pauvres joueurs postent sur les forums de wow (un des meilleurs échantillon de ce que peut receler internet), tout le monde leur répondra t'as choisi pvp t'assumes.

Alors que, c'est juste du harcèlement gratuit, de joueurs qui n'ont pas de moyen de riposter.
Et quand tu vois que les maîtres de jeu de blizzard considèrent ces comportements comme "acceptables" alors que ça conduit à dégouter des joueurs d'un jeu, avant même de l'avoir vraiment découvert...
T'as aussi league of legend, le 1er jeu ou j'ai vu des gens passer plus de temps à insulter leurs propres équipiers que l'équipe adverse (ce qui est consternant dans les 2 cas).

Ce qui se passe sur internet, n'est ni représentatif de toute la communauté des joueurs, ni même de comment quelqu'un se comporte au quotidien irl.
Le seul moyen de restreindre ce genre de comportements de façon valable, ce serait d'interdire ces jeux au -18 ou de supprimer les moyens de communiquer entre joueurs, mais bon on devine pourquoi ça ne se fera pas.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Vince il n'y a pas de tentative d'humour dans la pub pour la PS Vita.

----------


## moindre

Tu penses sérieusement que celui ( ou celle ) qui à pondu ça ne l'a pas trouvé marrant ? J'ai des doutes.




> Le seul moyen de restreindre ce genre de comportements de façon valable, ce serait d'interdire ces jeux au -18 ou de supprimer les moyens de communiquer entre joueurs, mais bon on devine pourquoi ça ne se fera pas.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde devrait se priver de chat vocal pour quelques mioches qui jouent les cons.
Il y a un déjà un gros problème d'éducation à la base, c'est là qu'il faut chercher. S'il y avait aussi plus de sanctions pour ce genre de comportements, je suis persuadé que certains y repenseraient à deux fois.

----------


## vectra

Je te rejoins totalement sur le fait qu'Internet est un exutoire à la haine sous toutes ses formes, le sexisme n'étant qu'un canal parmi tellement d'autres. Je ne pense pas régler les problèmes d'Internet, ni de la société: le WE prochain, peut-être...  ::): 

Mais dans le JV, si la haine était distribuée de façon équitable, on n'aurait pas un déséquilibre de genre aussi marqué et aussi singulier: on pourrait alors se traiter gentiment, entre hommes et femmes, de sales _<< chapelet d'insulte visant la couleur de peau, la préférence sexuelle, la religion, la nationalité, la taille supposée des attributs reproducteurs >>_ etc... Et non, en fait: on le fait, mais entre hommes. Alors que sur les fofos politiques de la presse en ligne, au moins, on peut s'en prendre allègrement à des femmes et réciproquement.

Je pense qu'il faut des espaces sans modération, mais je pense aussi qu'il est très important aussi qu'il y ait des espaces très bien modérés. Et même CPC a fort à faire dans ce domaine.

---------- Post added at 19h31 ---------- Previous post was at 19h27 ----------




> Tu penses sérieusement que celui ( ou celle ) qui à pondu ça ne l'a pas trouvé marrant ? J'ai des doutes.


Mais "l'humour" ne sauve pas tout, et n'excuse rien. Et celui qui invoque Coluche ou Desproges va devoir se payer une explication dans le texte, parce que faire de l'humour, ce n'est pas dire _"connard... ah ah, j'rigole hein! "_. L'humour n'est pas une manière socialement acceptable d'agresser ouvertement autrui.

----------


## Darkigo

> ---------- Post added at 19h31 ---------- Previous post was at 19h27 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Mais "l'humour" ne sauve pas tout, et n'excuse rien. Et celui qui invoque Coluche ou Desproges va devoir se payer une explication dans le texte, parce que faire de l'humour, ce n'est pas dire _"connard... ah ah, j'rigole hein! "_. L'humour n'est pas une manière socialement acceptable d'agresser ouvertement autrui.


Ca je comprends très bien et t'as bien raison, mais sur cette pub justement, eh bien je ne vois pas l’agression. Pour moi ça reste juste du niveau de la vanne à la con. Non ?

----------


## vectra

Ils auraient rajouté un 3è sein, ça aurait pu faire rire gras. Mais l'histoire de "je coupe la tête et je mets une autre paire de boobs à la place, là c'est mieux"...  :tired: 
Pis à un moment, ça va bien les conneries... Ca dérape déjà bien assez comme cela sans que les marques se sentent obligées d'en mettre une surcouche et de montrer l'exemple.

----------


## Mrvince

> Vince il n'y a pas de tentative d'humour dans la pub pour la PS Vita.


Y a pas de quoi prendre la mouche pour autant.

----------


## vectra

Qu'un petit journaliste se retrouve piégé dans une shitstorm géante et paie pour tellement d'autres, ça me gène. Là, c'est Sony: justement, on peut y aller sans remords.

----------


## Mrvince

> Qu'un petit journaliste se retrouve piégé dans une shitstorm géante et paie pour tellement d'autres, ça me gène. Là, c'est Sony: justement, on peut y aller sans remords.


Tu parles de la multinationale qui accumule les dettes depuis 5 ans et qui risque de couler du jour au lendemain ?  ::):

----------


## zatura

> * l'école 1* revendiquerait des jeux *unisexes*, ce qui est *impossible* puisque les femmes et les hommes n'ont pas les mêmes goûts.


Euh... Non...
C'est simplement l'éducation qu'on donne aux filles qui fait qu'elles n'ont pas les même goûts que les garçons. C'est en aucun cas génétique. Ma copine adore Bioshock alors que c'est un FPS.

----------


## Metalsphere

> Pour un Sims, combien de GTA, de CoD, de BF, de GT, de FF, de Mario, de Zelda, de TR, de MGS, de Warcraft, de Starcraft, de Diablo (tu veux que je continues) ?


C'est anecdotique, mais comme ça m'empêche de dormir je voulais absolument poser la question.

Je vois pas ce que GT (on parle de bien Gran Turismo là ? le jeu où l'on ne voit pratiquement pas d'être humain...) vient faire là.
J'ai pas compris non plus le passage (dans un autre message, mais la flemme d'aller chercher la quote) sur les jeux de bagnoles (donc pour les beaufs). Autant un truc à la Jacky-kéké-tuning avec du bikini je vois bien où est le problème, autant un truc qui cherche à simuler au micro-poil de barbe le moindre écrou de roue c'est sexiste ?

----------


## cailloux

> Ils auraient rajouté un 3è sein, ça aurait pu faire rire gras. Mais l'histoire de "je coupe la tête et je mets une autre paire de boobs à la place, là c'est mieux"...


Heu non mais un 3eme sein ça n'aurait eu aucun rapport avec la console... Ils ont mis une paire de loche de chaque coté parce que, JELP, la console a une surface tactile des deux cotés, une analogie (ce n'est pas sale) quoi une comparaison...

Bon allez faut arrêter avec cette pub, franchement, ya tellement pire ("l’accueil" des filles sur les serveurs de jeux par exemple, ou la joueuse pro qui s'est faites insulter)

----------


## HBK

> C'est anecdotique, mais comme ça m'empêche de dormir je voulais absolument poser la question.
> 
> Je vois pas ce que GT (on parle de bien Gran Turismo là ? le jeu où l'on ne voit pratiquement pas d'être humain...) vient faire là.
> J'ai pas compris non plus le passage (dans un autre message, mais la flemme d'aller chercher la quote) sur les jeux de bagnoles (donc pour les beaufs). Autant un truc à la Jacky-kéké-tuning avec du bikini je vois bien où est le problème, autant un truc qui cherche à simuler au micro-poil de barbe le moindre écrou de roue c'est sexiste ?


Bah c'est parce que la discussion avait dévié sur autre chose que du sexisme en fait  ::ninja:: 

C'était pour rappeler que le "jeu de niche" c'est très large et ça vend en masse, en fait.

Et si GT n'est pas intrinsèquement sexiste (comme beaucoup de jeux que je cite en fait), le fait est que le sexisme latent de la société le positionne de façon sexiste (i.e. "les bagnoles c'est pour les mecs").

----------


## Super_maçon

> Bon allez faut arrêter avec cette pub, franchement, ya tellement pire ("l’accueil" des filles sur les serveurs de jeux par exemple, ou la joueuse pro qui s'est faites *harceler en live sur plusieurs jours avec encouragement du chat et ricanement de l'équipe*


Je me permet ce petit changement, parce que les mots c'est important et que oui c'est plus grave que la pub de sony, on devrait même relevé du pénal là non ? 

D'ailleurs quid de la suite de cette histoire ? Il est toujours coach le gugus ?

----------


## KiwiX

http://www.ecrans.fr/video-Ecrans-fr...ast,16220.html

mar_lard s'exprime beaucoup plus, semble moins crispée et globalement, l'émission est meilleure.

----------


## Flad

> Je me permet ce petit changement, parce que les mots c'est important et que oui c'est plus grave que la pub de sony, on devrait même relevé du pénal là non ? 
> 
> D'ailleurs quid de la suite de cette histoire ? Il est toujours coach le gugus ?


D'après ce qui a été dit sur asi, la fille n'a pour l'instant pas porté plainte.

----------


## Metalsphere

> Bah c'est parce que la discussion avait dévié sur autre chose que du sexisme en fait 
> 
> C'était pour rappeler que le "jeu de niche" c'est très large et ça vend en masse, en fait.
> 
> Et si GT n'est pas intrinsèquement sexiste (comme beaucoup de jeux que je cite en fait), le fait est que le sexisme latent de la société le positionne de façon sexiste (i.e. "les bagnoles c'est pour les mecs").


Je comprends mieux, merci pour l'éclaircissement.  :;):

----------


## Super_maçon

> D'après ce qui a été dit sur asi, la fille n'a pour l'instant pas porté plainte.


J'imagine qu'il faut forcément une plainte pour que des sanctions soient prises ? Parce que pour le coup je comprends aisément que la joueuse soit découragée après une semaine comme ça et ne souhaite pas se re-confronter à ça.

Mais c'est tout de même inquiétant que malgré tous les témoins la direction n'ait pas sanctionné ce bonhomme. La direction, l'orga du tournoi enfin bref, tout ceux qui ont un tant soit peu de responsabilité vis à vis de l'orga de ce tournoi ( la faute grave ça n'existe pas dans l'e-sport ? ).
Je sais pas, cette anecdote en particulier me fait froid dans le dos.

----------


## Flad

J'ai maté l'émission d'asi qu'hier soir et la séquence d'intro sur counter + cette anecdote m'ont foutu la gerbe et je n'avais jamais vu ça durant toutes mes années de wow.

----------


## Altie

> http://www.ecrans.fr/video-Ecrans-fr...ast,16220.html
> 
> mar_lard s'exprime beaucoup plus, semble moins crispée et globalement, l'émission est meilleure.


merci pour le lien !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Euh... Non...
> C'est simplement l'éducation qu'on donne aux filles qui fait qu'elles n'ont pas les même goûts que les garçons. C'est en aucun cas génétique. Ma copine adore Bioshock alors que c'est un FPS.


Bah t'en es certain ?
Après tout, Altie disait elle-même que, concernant "l'excitation" les besoins des hommes et des femmes n'étaient pas les mêmes (les hommes veulent du pron, les femmes du sentiments en résumé caricatural).
Alors si on peut accepter cette idée, en quoi ce serait illogique d'imaginer que les envies concernant les jeux diffèrent, de manière générale ?

----------


## zifox

> J'ai pas compris non plus le passage (dans un autre message, mais la flemme d'aller chercher la quote) sur les jeux de bagnoles (donc pour les beaufs). Autant un truc à la Jacky-kéké-tuning avec du bikini je vois bien où est le problème, autant un truc qui cherche à simuler au micro-poil de barbe le moindre écrou de roue c'est sexiste ?


Non justement, c'était bien ce que je voulais souligner. HBK comparait quelques jeux de niche (je persiste) "pour homme" comme Arma, Iracing, X3, à des jeux très grand public/casual/web "pour femme" en disant que l'attrait d'un type ou l'autre est culturel.

Je voulais juste dire que sa comparaison était très orientée puisqu'il prenait justement des jeux assez sérieux et pas orienté grand public pour sous entendre que les "jeux pour femmes" existent et sont simplistes.




> C'était pour rappeler que le "jeu de niche" c'est très large et ça vend en masse, en fait.
> 
> Et si GT n'est pas intrinsèquement sexiste (comme beaucoup de jeux que je cite en fait), le fait est que le sexisme latent de la société le positionne de façon sexiste (i.e. "les bagnoles c'est pour les mecs").


On peut justement là faire un lien intéressant: la communication ainsi que l'image véhiculée par les jeux grand publics, quel que soit le type, est plus sexiste que les autres. L'audience visée n'est pas la même et ça s'en ressent.

----------


## Altie

> Bah t'en es certain ?
> Après tout, Altie disait elle-même que, concernant "l'excitation" les besoins des hommes et des femmes n'étaient pas les mêmes (les hommes veulent du pron, les femmes du sentiments en résumé caricatural).
> Alors si on peut accepter cette idée, en quoi ce serait illogique d'imaginer que les envies concernant les jeux diffèrent, de manière générale ?


Je suis à la fois d'accord avec toi et avec zatura.
L'éducation formate énormément les gouts : les petites filles ne naissent pas avec le gout des poneys et du rose, c'est complètement culturel (si, si).
Bref, le gout pour les bagnole, les armes, les FPS, TPS et autres comme étant 100% masculin, c'est effectivement culturel.

Par contre, on peut avoir des rapports d'empathie/séduction avec des personnages dans les les jeux, qui risquent de varier en fonction des sexes. Par exemple, un jeu avec que des personnages masculins attirera naturellement plus un public masculin qui s'identifiera plus facilera au héros et au contexte... sauf si ce sont de beaux ténébreux romantiques et torse poil à même de séduire la gent féminine (je caricature à dessein)
J'ai joué à Far Cry 3 et j'ai apprécié, mais j'ai eu tout du long l'impression de jouer "à un jeu pour mec", à ne pas faire partie du public cible, surtout avec toutes les thématiques d'apprentissage de la virilité qui y sont abordées et les personnages féminins très cliché. Et apparemment Tomb Raider est un jeu qui a séduit un nombre non négligeable de joueuses à une époque où le jeu vidéo était extremement masculin, parce qu'être dans la peau d'une superwoman était galvanisant pour les filles.

Je pense que ce n'est pas un hasard si les jeux bioware comme mass effect où Dragon Age, ou bien wow, ont beaucoup de succès auprès d'un public mixte : parce qu'on peut y voir et y jouer des personnages des deux sexes, qui soient à la fois susceptibles de créer de l'empathie et d'être séduisants.

----------


## Mrvince

Bon j'ai regardé cette émission et @SI (3h de ma vie perdues  ::|:  ), c'est la même chose sauf que dans @SI il y a 2 journalistes presents ; pour accorder un droit de réponse (Ivan) ou de la grivoiserie sexiste (Caféine).  :;): 
Alors je précise que même si je n'apprécie pas vraiment Mar_lard, je ne pense pas qu'elle soit une "attention whore" comme beaucoup on pu le dire, ne serait ce parce qu'elle n'est pas sur son 31, elle n'a pas été courir chez le coiffeur parce qu'elle allait être filmée.
Elle n'est pas à l'aise dans ces émissions, ce qui à mon sens tend à prouver qu'elle ne souhaitait pas forcément se retrouver sous le feu des projecteurs ; mais bon après avoir publié ces articles, peut elle juste répondre "non" aux émissions qui veulent en parler ?

La seule chose qui me dérange au final, c'est les raccourcis gratuits : "comme personne n'a pris la défense de miranda à la cross assault", et que "toute la communauté à joué le jeu", donc "toute la communauté est sexiste".
Alors évidemment je n'accorde aucun intérêt au cross assault, ni aux éventuels championnats de jeu de baston du coup, je suis effectivement peu à même de juger de l'ambiance ou de la mentalité de cette communauté.
Peut être même, qu'ils sont dans un délire sexiste (après tout ils ont l'air très immatures) de là à dire que tous les jeux vidéos sont sexistes et que tous les joueurs "auraient eu ce comportement" je trouve l'amalgame indéfendable.

Elle a le mérite d'avoir mis en lumière une communauté qui devrait être mieux encadrée (voire fichée  ::ninja:: ).
Comme l'esport d'ailleurs : voir des joueurs lancer des insultes toutes les 3 secondes pendant des matchs ; c'est très loin d'être un comportement social acceptable et ça décrédibilise toute qualité sportive.
Sur ces points je suis totalement d'accord avec elle.

Après, quand je vois que Fanny Lignon dans son étude est capable de voir que même des jeux qui sont très stéréotypés (dead or alive quand même) ne se révèlent pas réellement sexistes ou malsains, alors que leur apparence le laissait fortement supposer.
Ca m'a l'ait beaucoup plus objectif comme étude que le raccourci : tomb raider/métroid/uncharted/mario/god of war/batman = patriarcat= sexisme.
Même tomb raider, passé la polémique des gros seins, sur le reste ce(s) jeu(x) n'a (ont) aucun contenu sexiste.
Il prouve même plutôt l'inverse, que les femmes peuvent être l'égal des hommes.
Ne serait ce pas le but du féminisme ?
Et c'est là que je ne comprend plus du tout la logique de mar_lard , femme potiche = patriarcat, femme récompense = sexisme, femme héroïne = sexisme ?
Au final toute mise en scène de femmes jolies serait sexiste ?
Parce que personnellement, si je voyais un jeu avec un héros moche (homme ou femme) quand bien même ce serait le meilleur jeu du monde, je passe mon tour.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Parce que personnellement, si je voyais un jeu avec un héros moche (homme ou femme) quand bien même ce serait le meilleur jeu du monde, je passe mon tour.


 WTF ?  ::o: 

Tu n'as jamais joué à Mario ? à l'Odyssée d'Abe ? Alien versus Predator  ::ninja::  ? La liste doit être 100 fois plus longue. 
C'est ouf, je comprends pas ce critère.

----------


## eKaps

> WTF ? 
> 
> l'Odyssée d'Abe ?


 ::wub::

----------


## Mrvince

> WTF ? 
> 
> Tu n'as jamais joué à Mario ? à l'Odyssée d'Abe ? Alien versus Predator  ? La liste doit être 100 fois plus longue. 
> C'est ouf, je comprends pas ce critère.


Mario n'est pas moche il est différent (et sexiste)  ::): 
Oddworld je n'ai pas trop accroché, les fps à part half life je suis pas fan.
Après on va dire qu'il y a les jeux réalistes et ceux plus créatifs basés sur l'imaginaire ; et peut être que les jeux réalistes (graphiquement) marcheraient moins bien avec des héros boutonneux et obèses.
En tout cas c'est mon avis sur la question.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Il y a quand même une sérieuse régression de la liberté de penser, de faire ou de dire des choses ces dernières années tout de même...
> Je regarde la pub sony pour la ps vita, moi tout ce que j'y vois c'est de l'humour *pas* drole.
> Comme un peu 99% des "humoristes" depuis coluche en fait.


Je réagis à ça parce que cette invocation de la liberté d'expression revient à chaque débat et qu'elle m'emmerde à chaque fois. La liberté d'expression est un sujet qui me tient à cœur mais vous ne cessez de la dévoyer.
Pourtant il est très rare que quelqu'un parle de restreindre la liberté d'expression(1), on se contente d'exiger que la liberté ne soit pas le cache sexe de l’irresponsabilité ("ah non tu peux pas critiquer mes blagues parce que sinon tu fais régresser ma liberté d'expression"). 

Aux USA, pays qui place la liberté de pensée au première place de sa constitution (First Amendment) circule un texte très intéressant intitulé Un guide de la liberté d'expression pour les nuls. 
Il rappelle ce qui devrait être évident. Que la liberté d'expression ne protège pas de la critique (si j'ai envie de dire que cette pub pour la PS VITA me déplait c'est aussi ma liberté d'expression), et même de la moquerie.

Sony a tout à fait le droit de faire cette pub, par contre si les consommateurs exercent leur droit de ne pas acheter les produits sexistes ils devront en subir les conséquences (je pense d'ailleurs que c'est une très mauvaise stratégie commerciale)...





(1) A une exception près, je pense qu'il serait pertinent de légiférer sévèrement sur la publicité pour des produits destinés à des enfants.

----------


## Mrvince

> Je réagis à ça parce que cette invocation de la liberté d'expression revient à chaque débat et qu'elle m'emmerde à chaque fois. La liberté d'expression est un sujet qui me tient à cœur mais vous ne cessez de la dévoyer.
> Pourtant il est très rare que quelqu'un parle de restreindre la liberté d'expression(1), on se contente d'exiger que la liberté ne soit pas le cache sexe de l’irresponsabilité ("ah non tu peux pas critiquer mes blagues parce que sinon tu fais régresser ma liberté d'expression"). 
> 
> Aux USA, pays qui place la liberté de pensée au première place de sa constitution (First Amendment) circule un texte très intéressant intitulé Un guide de la liberté d'expression pour les nuls. 
> Il rappelle ce qui devrait être évident. Que la liberté d'expression ne protège pas de la critique (si j'ai envie de dire que cette pub pour la PS VITA me déplait c'est aussi ma liberté d'expression), et même de la moquerie.
> 
> Sony a tout à fait le droit de faire cette pub, par contre si les consommateurs exercent leur droit de ne pas acheter les produits sexistes ils devront en subir les conséquences (je pense d'ailleurs que c'est une très mauvaise stratégie commerciale)...
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord les consommateurs peuvent boycotter une marque si la publicité ne leur plaît pas.
Ce serait déjà beaucoup plus sain et productif comme attitude.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Faudrait que je lise le dossier CPC, mais j'espère qu'ils mettront en place une mention "je vous chie à la gueule" pour dénoncer tout jeu ou éditeur machiste: même si les 3/4 de la société dans laquelle ont vit sont composés de con(ne)s sexistes, rien ne nous empêche de faire le ménage devant notre porte, et d'y apposer un écriteau "mort aux cons". Quand nos consoeurs joueuses nous expliquent que le harcèlement les gène, on peut agir, c'est pas sale.


Ivan fait une remarque intéressante sur la difficulté de dénoncer les travers du jeux vidéo au jour le jour. Les testeurs signalent rapidement le racisme bas du front de certains jeux, le sexisme d'autres...au final on s'y habitue ("Ah tiens encore un stéréotype raciste dans mon jeu de tir...").

Rien dans l'article de Mar_Lard n'était inconnu des gros joueurs tels que nous, quand on montre l'article à des amis non joueurs ils sont stupéfait de découvrir la violence des insultes échangées sur le XBLA. 
Nous même, on ne cautionne pas et ça nous fait chier, mais finalement on n'y fait pas attention. C'est une sorte de bruit de fond.

Il me semble du coup plus pertinent de mettre le projecteur sur le sujet pour un gros dossier (et celui du dernier CPC est excellent) que d'instaurer des critères de notation systématiques (d'autant qu'il faudrait aussi adopter une mention "je vous pisse à la raie" pour dénoncer le racisme, "je vous proute" pour signaler l'homophobie, etc etc).

----------


## vectra

Juste pour info, l'intitulé de la mention "JVCALG", c'était tiré de l'introduction faite par Didier Porte de la première émission d'@si. C'était un clash de Hondelatte... Ca m'a assez fait rire, je trouve encore ça drôle, mais c'est juste pour préciser que je ne suis pas encore atteint du syndrome de la Tourette.

J'espère que le dossier aura un impact à terme, je trouverais dommage que ça en reste là puis stop. En tous cas, très beau dossier: du CPC comme on l'aime, et qui va peut-être ramener quelques lecteurs parmi mes collègues.

----------


## Bah

> Bah t'en es certain ?
> Après tout, Altie disait elle-même que, concernant "l'excitation" les besoins des hommes et des femmes n'étaient pas les mêmes (les hommes veulent du pron, les femmes du sentiments en résumé caricatural).
> Alors si on peut accepter cette idée, en quoi ce serait illogique d'imaginer que les envies concernant les jeux diffèrent, de manière générale ?


Pourquoi ces envies différentes que tu cites ne seraient pas en partie aussi dictés par l'éducation ?

----------


## la Vieille

> Je suis d'accord les consommateurs peuvent boycotter une marque si la publicité ne leur plaît pas.


L'appel au boycott n'est pas interdit en France ?

----------


## t4nk

Non, il faut simplement que ça ne tombe pas sous le coup de la loi anti-discrimination, ce qui n'est évident ni facile.

----------


## HBK

> Je voulais juste dire que sa comparaison était très orientée puisqu'il prenait justement des jeux assez sérieux et pas orienté grand public pour sous entendre que les "jeux pour femmes" existent et sont simplistes.


Le fait est qu'aujourd'hui l'écrasante majorité des jeux "pour femme" c'est de la merde.

Ce qui prouve juste que l'industrie se contrefont du public féminin, pour des tas de raisons, et la première étant que l'homme a plus de blé que la femme.




> On peut justement là faire un lien intéressant: la communication ainsi que l'image véhiculée par les jeux grand publics, quel que soit le type, est plus sexiste que les autres. L'audience visée n'est pas la même et ça s'en ressent.


Bah si t'arrives à me trouver du sexisme objectif dans la com d'un jeu comme GT5, t'es balaise.

99% de leurs trailers c'est des bagnoles sur fond de musique électronique (et le 1% restant c'est sur fond de rock'n'roll).

Jusqu'à nouvel ordre, une voiture, même une voiture de sport qui roule vite, ce n'est pas intrinsèquement sexiste.

----------


## Bah

> Ce qui prouve juste que l'industrie se contrefont du public féminin, pour des tas de raisons, et la première étant que l'homme a plus de blé que la femme.


Cette corrélation me semble pour le moins hasardeuse.

----------


## vectra

> Ce qui prouve juste que l'industrie se contrefont du public féminin, pour des tas de raisons, et la première étant que l'homme a plus de blé que la femme.


Parce que l'homme est supérieur à la femme, avant tout.

----------


## HBK

> Cette corrélation me semble pour le moins hasardeuse.


Non mais y'a des tas d'autres raisons hein. Le fait que c'est un milieu essentiellement masculin (développeurs). Le fait qu'il y a un "historique" et que comme dans toute industrie le changement provoque la frilosité plus que l'emballement. Le fait que le développeur moyen est un gros nerdillon.

Mais je pense que la raison numéro 1, c'est que l'homme à plus de blé que la femme dans notre société.

Et le fait qu'il le dépense plus facilement dans des gadgets de haute technologie.

----------


## Bah

> Mais je pense que la raison numéro 1, c'est que l'homme à plus de blé que la femme dans notre société.


J'ai quand même de forts doutes, y'a pas mal de segments de marchés qui visent principalement les femmes. A mon sens c'est pas forcément un critère explicatif.

Edit : d'autant moins que grâce à la magie du marketing y'a même des marques qui visent explicitement les gens ayant peu d'argent. Pour moi ça tend à démontrer qu'un entreprise peut prendre de l'argent partout ou elle le souhaite.

----------


## Koma

> Je suis agacé du sexisme tout autant que Mar_Lard (mon Dieu quel pseudo terrible), mais c'est bien ici que se pose ma rupture avec son militantisme en blog : l'égalité des Droits mérite un vrai combat. Il se doit d'être FRONTAL, et d'avoir une stratégie solide de qui sont nos ennemis dans le RÉEL? Ou se cachent-ils dans le RÉEL? Lesquels sont prioritaires au regard de leurs inter-dependances, du haut jusqu'au bas de la pyramide sociale RÉELLE.
> Mar_Lard prose à longueur de page la nouvelle vacuité intellectuelle du militantisme 2.0, qui faute d'actions concrètes (lors de la fermeture d'un centre public d'IVG, par exemple) s'en va scruter les bas fonds dégueulasses de la pop-culture, pour nous expliquer que c'est terrible ma bonne dame, dans ce monde triste et tragique, les cons sont définitivement des cons.
> Mar_Lard (putain, je m'y ferai jamais...) est l'exemple type de la militante feministe qui rapetisse le feminisme à sa seule portion congrue de gesticulations hystériques, de la journée de la jupe à la réforme orthographique. Pour elle le Mâl(e) est partout, tapis dans l'ombre pour sauter à la gorge de la frêle jouvencelle. Son discours ne tient que sur les piliers branlants de la rhétorique post-feministe, grand fourre-tout du n'importe qui avec n'importe quoi, dont le véhicule est la mauvaise foi, et qui dans ses plus grandes heures, nous a accouché dans la douleur, du feminisme en voile et en gant de vaisselle, quand il n'a pas l'audace de nous pondre des associations non-mixtes, comme au plus grandes heures du Néolithique.
> Mauvaise foi. Oui parfaitement. Sa réponse au test de Joystick est hallucinante. On en est revenu à la Police de la Pensée, qui ne sait faire qu'inventer des intentions entre les lignes. Son indignation face a Joystick et CPC m'a rappelé les affaires du Professeur Choron (à l'époque..) avec le MLF.
> Sur son blog, la meuf va vraiment loin. Je l'imagine un matin de pluie, croisant sur le sol une flaque d'eau en forme de vit, remontant fissa devant l'écran, et y verser trois paragraphes sur l'insupportable sexisme de la météorologie.


Je suis d'accord, tu arrives à synthétiser ce que j'avais du mal à dire. Le fond du débat est important, oui sa forme est aggressive et on peut le pardonner car finalement, le plus important c'est de rester sur le fond, mais non, contrairement à ce qu'elle prétend, son opinion n'a pas force de vérité absolue et elle voit du sexisme à tous les étages.

A ce titre, sa réaction au terme jouvencelle ou aux tétons flingueurs est incompréhensible. Jusqu'à ce que Caféine confirme par tweet qu'elle ne connaissait absolument pas le film. Ce n'est qu'un exemple type. On dirait finalement que quand elle se ballade dans la rue, elle est en mode "traque du machisme", un peu comme ton exemple de la flaque d'eau. L'analyse sur Kratos, mais je me suis plié en deux. Identification du joueur ? Mais what ? Donc c'est un demi dieu vengeur et mauvais, un anti héros, mais du coup il aurait fallu faire un gringalet bedonnant avec une trogne normale dans un beat'em all "épique" (pour revenir au nouveau topic de kenshironeo  :;): ) où le protagoniste est un surhomme ivre de vengeance ? (bon après moi God of War, je me suis arrêté au premier volet, le gameplay était sympa mais l'univers était tellement mal exploité  ::ninja::  ...)

Ce qui est finalement dommage, c'est qu'elle me paraît hystérique. Avant qu'on me dise "ça c'est vraiment une réaction de macho", je veux juste dire par là que ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'après avoir regardé le débat, j'ai éteint le lecteur avec le fichier et la télé a basculé sur la freebox allumée. Je suis tombé sur une rediff de "Touche pas à mon poste". Et ça m'a frappé. Dans ce talk show de bas étage, y'a deux femmes, et elles en prennent plein la gueule à longueur d'émission. Ca n'empêche qu'on rit, qu'elles rient, et qu'elles balancent aussi. Et donc c'est sûr, c'est un tout autre niveau qu'un vrai débat de fond comme tente de le faire @SI, mais on aurait collé Mar_Lard là dedans, je suis pas sûr que l'émission aurait pas terminé en pugilat. Alors oui, je compare une émission de télé loisir et un débat intellectuel, mais faut aussi relativiser un peu. On est dans une société capitaliste qui va mal, y'a des inégalités, etc... mais y'a être lucide et être paranoïaque.

La conclusion de cet parenthèse un peu foireuse, c'est que je me dis qu'au quotidien, cette nana ne doit pas avoir un seul gramme d'humour en fait  ::ninja::  , et qu'elle doit castrer les mecs qui la taquinent sans forcément avoir derrière une vile intention de base de la rabaisser parce qu'elle serait une nana.

D'ailleurs l'exemple ultra taillé en pointe des débiles mentaux sur Call of, Ivan l'a quand même un peu nuancé. Des débiles sur Call of on en croise à toute heure sur tous les serveurs, mais c'est le reflet du niveau intellectuel du jeu. On pourrait comparer ça aux foot : est-ce pour autant que tous les mecs qui aiment Call of ou le foot sont des débiles machos gros beaufs (bon s'ils aiment les deux c'est pas gagné  ::ninja:: ). 

Et au final, ça finit en  "fond de boutique des indignés", pendant que d'autres parlent moins mais agissent plus. 

Sans oublier que comme le dit Enax, c'est pas parce qu'on fait un distingo logique entre hommes et femmes (on est pas foutus pareils, on a pas les mêmes capacités physiques, etc) qu'on est forcément à dresser une échelle de mesure entre les deux. C'est en gros ce que semble penser Mar_Lard et l'autre pseudo-psychologue invité : on imprime des marques dans les neurones, etc etc, et vas-y que je te sors des théories fumeuses de la pseudo-science expérimentale. A ce titre, j'ai été sidéré que le mec s'acharne à tenter de faire changer d'avis Ivan sur son histoire d'étude californienne. Dans le genre charlatan qui s'accroche à son idée, il aurait plu à Jack Thompson.

"Bref, qu'il y ait du sexisme, du racisme et de la discrimination en générale, c'est certain, et pas que dans les JV. Qu'on se mette à en voir partout, moi ça me gave."




> Imagine la même pub avec un gros plan sur un torse d'homme sans tête à deux paires de fesses, destinée à un piblic féminin, pour un objet qui n'a rien à voir (mettons, de la choucroute). ça ne te gênerait pas ?


Est ce que ce n'est pas déjà le cas quand on nous vend du déo ou de la mousse à raser ? Et si c'était pour de la choucroute, ça me choquerait pas plus que ça. Quand ce n'est pas la sexualisation du corps, c'est la diktat du look, avec des pubs pour les nanas ou les couples présentant des mecs avec des pulls à col en v, une barbe de trois jours "pas trop rugueuse" et le sourire bright style "j'suis trop zen dans mon corps et ma tête"...  :tired: 



> Ivan fait une remarque intéressante sur la difficulté de dénoncer les travers du jeux vidéo au jour le jour. Les testeurs signalent rapidement le racisme bas du front de certains jeux, le sexisme d'autres...au final on s'y habitue ("Ah tiens encore un stéréotype raciste dans mon jeu de tir...").


C'est super vrai, et pas que dans le jeu vidéo. Dans les rédactions, le cynisme est effroyable quand on parle de l'actu. Quelqu'un qui militerait comme Mar_Lard mais sur "la dignité humaine" cette fois, pourrait faire un procès d'intention similaire à toute la presse en France, et même à l'internet mondial  ::ninja:: 




> Non justement, c'était bien ce que je voulais souligner. HBK comparait quelques jeux de niche (je persiste) "pour homme" comme Arma, Iracing, X3, à des jeux très grand public/casual/web "pour femme" en disant que l'attrait d'un type ou l'autre est culturel.
> 
> Je voulais juste dire que sa comparaison était très orientée puisqu'il prenait justement des jeux assez sérieux et pas orienté grand public pour sous entendre que les "jeux pour femmes" existent et sont simplistes.


C'est ce que tentait d'expliquer Caféine quand il parlait de sa communauté Starcraft : les joueurs et les joueuses sont tellement à fond dans le jeu qu'ils sont à des années lumières de se tirer la bourre sur leur sexe. Ils en sont, quand une ligue féminine se crée, à se poser les questions de comment l'intégrer dans le jeu sans déséquilibrer les parties. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai conclu de son explication.

En passant je ne porte pas Gameblog en estime mais je trouve que Caféine a pris un peu gratuitement pendant toute l'émission par Mar_Lard. Oui, il représente la rédaction, et il n'avait pas que des arguments valables (merci Ivan pour m'avoir montré qu'il existait des sites sans news à clic, j'avais même pas fait gaffe en parcourant JVN épisodiquement) mais le déboîter comme ça... il a quand même apporté une autre contribution que la prestation désolante de Chièze au dernier débat.

Enfin pour le débat sur "notre éducation nous conditionne ou on aime des trucs différents par nature ?", je souligne juste que j'ai parcouru récemment un forum parental, et sur un thread parlant des jouets violents et des répliques d'armes, il y avait de plus en plus de gens qui expliquaient qu'ils bannissaient armes et consoles de leurs foyers avec des jeunes enfants, voire même des adolescents, et qu'ils refusaient le traditionnel rose/bleu-fille/garçon. 
Je me souviens même d'un mec qui portait des robes à la maison pour exprimer sa part de féminité, l'a expliqué à son fils, et l'a laissé faire pareil. Un papier sur Rue89 si je me souviens bien.

Du coup je me dis qu'entre les couples homos et les pacifistes qui revendiquent une éducation sans clichés ni une séparation masculine/féminin, on verra bien dans quelques années si ça a imprimé un changement dans la manière de se comporter et de se fringuer des gens. Mais on ne le verra que dans une vingtaine d'année.

----------


## Euklif

> En passant je ne porte pas Gameblog en estime mais je trouve que Caféine a pris un peu gratuitement pendant toute l'émission par Mar_Lard. Oui, il représente la rédaction, et il n'avait pas que des arguments valables (merci Ivan pour m'avoir montré qu'il existait des sites sans news à clic, j'avais même pas fait gaffe en parcourant JVN épisodiquement) mais le déboîter comme ça... il a quand même apporté une autre contribution que la prestation désolante de Chièze au dernier débat.


Et il a eu le mérite de la franchise. Gameblog est ce qu'il est (insérez avis vigoureusement négatif ici) mais il a beaucoup grossit en peu de temps et je suis pas sur que ce genre de news y est étranger. Puis quand je trainais mes guêtres la-bas, Caf faisant déjà pas grand chose donc je doute que ça est beaucoup changé et j'ai tendance à le croire quand il dit que c'est pas forcément sa tasse de thé du coup ^^.

----------


## vectra

Donc, le problème, c'est Mar_Lard en fait?
Ouaouh, on a beaucoup avancé en un an  ::ninja::  Elle n'a qu'à avoir de l'humour.

C'est marrant, ça: on peut le ressortir partout d'ailleurs.

----------


## HBK

Juste comme ça, JVN c'est vachement bien, mais ils sont un peu en train de crever.

----------


## Koma

> Donc, le problème, c'est Mar_Lard en fait?
> Ouaouh, on a beaucoup avancé en un an  Elle n'a qu'à avoir de l'humour.
> 
> C'est marrant, ça: on peut le ressortir partout d'ailleurs.


Non, le manque d'humour, c'est son problème à elle. 

Le problème c'est bien le sexisme. 

Mais vouloir engager un combat pareil au premier degré absolu sur tout jusqu'à gueuler sur un jeu de mot, ça va pas l'aider dans la vie  ::ninja::

----------


## Carez

Article faisant avancer un peu le schmilblick : http://la-bonne-fee.blogspot.fr/2013...er-malade.html

----------


## vectra

> Non, le manque d'humour, c'est son problème à elle. 
> 
> Le problème c'est bien le sexisme. 
> 
> Mais vouloir engager un combat pareil au premier degré absolu sur tout jusqu'à gueuler sur un jeu de mot, ça va pas l'aider dans la vie


En effet, c'est complètement anecdotique... C'était juste pour dire qu'elle n'a pas forcément tort sur tout, d'autant que là, elle avait à la fois tort et raison  ::wacko::

----------


## Okxyd

> Article faisant avancer un peu le schmilblick : http://la-bonne-fee.blogspot.fr/2013...er-malade.html


Excellent, ça regroupe tout ce que j'en pense, sauf que c'est quelqu'un qui a de la légitimité pour le dire. Espérons que ça soit relayé.

----------


## vectra

Personnellement, je verrais plutôt ceci :
http://zalifalcam.wordpress.com/2013...ger-damis-non/

Long, mais vraiment très long, et pour autant très bien écrit dans la forme. C'est trop long pour que je puisse tout en "approuver", mais c'est quand-même assez beau à lire. On peut donc critiquer les principaux défauts de la méthode sans pour autant faire abstraction du problème de fond. Et essayer de mieux le définir. Et sans être ordurier non plus au passage.

----------


## Okxyd

Elle ne s'en est pas privé la ML pourtant.

----------


## vectra

Dans une certaine mesure, oui.
Cela m'oblige-t-il à répondre sur le même registre? Je ne pense pas.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Personnellement, je verrais plutôt ceci :
> http://zalifalcam.wordpress.com/2013...ger-damis-non/
> 
> Long, mais vraiment très long, et pour autant très bien écrit dans la forme. C'est trop long pour que je puisse tout en "approuver", mais c'est quand-même assez beau à lire. On peut donc critiquer les principaux défauts de la méthode sans pour autant faire abstraction du problème de fond. Et essayer de mieux le définir. Et sans être ordurier non plus au passage.


Bordel, lincruste dans les commentaires.  ::XD::

----------


## vectra

J'avais vu aussi  ::lol::

----------


## DARKDDR

Est-ce qu' il resterait des parainnages pour Arrêt sur images à quelqu'un svp ?

----------


## bouboualfredo

pas mal le sujet,c est vrai ca les filles ils sont refractaires au jeux videos parce qu il y a rien des themes des jeux qui les attirent!!!dommage pour elles!!

----------


## Anonyme32145

> pas mal le sujet,c est vrai ca les filles ils sont refractaires au jeux videos parce qu il y a rien des themes des jeux qui les attirent!!!dommage pour elles!!

----------


## moindre

> pas mal le sujet,c est vrai ca les filles ils sont refractaires au jeux videos parce qu il y a rien des themes des jeux qui les attirent!!!dommage pour elles!!


Développe s'il te plait.
!Maintenant

----------

